# TP Kicks It Up A Notch



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

Alright.  Its about damn time.  August '03, I had rotator cuff surgery.  Prior to that, I was at my peak of motivation, determination and size and strength.  Then it came crashing down.  The bar, that is.  As I was half way through a bench press that would have been twice my bodyweight (435 -- I weighed 215) my tendon snapped.  Ouch.

My surgeon (the doctor who did all of Dorian Yates surgeries) said it was one of the worst tears he had ever seen.  My arm was in a sling for 8 weeks, and my upper arm atrophied from 18.5 inches to 15.5.

Post surgey, I was motivated as hell -- deathly afraid of becoming a fat slob (like I used to be).  So I dieted, trained legs thrice per week and did cardio.

16 weeks after surgery I had lost a ton of size, and strength, but I looked decent:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=7145&hl=&

I added some size, but was a bit fatter at the Arnold '04.  Here is me and some other Avant folks at the Arnold in March:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=8807&hl=&

By the summer 04, I could perform most exercises, though limited ROM.  My shoulder still acts up, and I cannot press heavy or do much direct shoulder work.

Despite that, I was still training hard, and my thickness was returning.  Then, my drive to lift and to diet, slowly disappeared.  Getting to the gym was an ordeal, and lifting hard while there, well I just wasn't able to lift to my previous standards.

I have periodically had spurs of intensity and motivation.  But it hasn't been sustained.

Because of my terrible diet, piss-poor genes, and lack of gym activity, I look, well, sloppy.  Thankfully its winter.

Enter Camaro's challenge.

So now I have something to train for, and a renewed sense of vigor.  Workouts have been good this week and diet has been, well, okay.  I am getting tons of protein and fiber, and not drinking wine and beer (as much).

I just snapped a few "before" pictures, and while I am embarrassed to post them, oh well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

My training will be Tri-Phase Progressive Training.  Last week I began week one.  If you know me, you know what this is.  If not:

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=19&pageID=249

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=20&pageID=253

I am working on part three, now.  But I digress.

Diet, well, that's tough.  I will probably still imbibe, once or twice a week.  But my goal is tro drop about 5 pounds of fat in the next 2 weeks, and then bulk through the new year.  I'll have plenty of time to diet after the new year, 8 weeks of cutting is plenty.

When bulking, I will be Carb Cycling.  I will eat a ton of lean protein, oats, and low-carb items (like wraps) for their fiber and extra protein.

Supplements.  That's easy:

* 10 grams fish oil
* Xtreme's Ultra Peptide
* Flax Meal
* Whey Concentrate
* LeptiGen Rebirth
* LeptiGen MASS
* Multi-V
* Home-made, during workout formula.

Game On.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey TP.

Do you know why your tendon snapped? May sound like a stupid question but I wondered if there was any specific to you, that could have contributed to it. You seem young for something that serious to happen to you. I dunno, maybe this is common place?

Man, dont even worry about being embarassed from posting your pic. You have more LBM than 95% of the earth's population.... though I do realize, we bodybuilders are very(overly) critical of ourselves.

Good luck in the comp


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

It was frayed from years of heavy lifting.  I have always been strong and always lifted heavy.  So it was worn down (so said my doc).  Then, it snapped.  I generally maxed out every few months and this time, it went.  I won't be going heavy like that anymore.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Outstanding.

I am definitely looking forward to going heads up with the Avant legend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

Bring it, Beyotch.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 31, 2004)

GL Twin Peak.  I hope you lose 

I can't wait to see the after pics.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Shyeat, your gonna be beggin me endorse your products.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

> GL Twin Peak. I hope you lose



Hell, with me doing Johnnny's inner/outer/upper/lower pec mass routine, how can I lose?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2004)

My money is on Twin Peak.  Not dissing you by a long shot Camaro. But I have seen pics of TP in "peak" condition, and he looks awesome.  He probably ate two pizzas, and drank 4 gallons of water before taking that 'before' pic.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2004)

TP, still doing glucosamine chondroitin or some such mix? I didn't see it in your list of supps.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

> My money is on Twin Peak. Not dissing you by a long shot Camaro



None taken bud. He is far and away more experienced than I and in his peak condition would have blown my "peak" condition away. I love being the underdog, it really motivates me


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> None taken bud. He is far and away more experienced than I and in his peak condition would have blown my "peak" condition away. I love being the underdog, it really motivates me



I will do to you, what the Yankees should have done to Boston.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My money is on Twin Peak.  Not dissing you by a long shot Camaro. But I have seen pics of TP in "peak" condition, and he looks awesome.  He probably ate two pizzas, and drank 4 gallons of water before taking that 'before' pic.



I wish.  Unfortunately that is how I look now.  Okay, so I did slam two glasses of water, but my stomach really is 40+ inches -- and that is first thing in the morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> TP, still doing glucosamine chondroitin or some such mix? I didn't see it in your list of supps.



Not as much as I should be.  I have powdered glucosamine as part of my "during workout" drink, among other things.  I also take MSM and chondrotin from time to time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

But....I should have waited to take my "before" pictures.  I just had about 6 beers, a bunch of saki, sushi, and a ton of white rice and fried, oily, and salty chinese food.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

I got something salty for ya buddy.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2004)

I might have to monitor this contest.  Could get interesting.  Good luck to both contestants.  I have the utmost respect for both of you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 31, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I will do to you, what the Yankees should have done to Boston.


  Jodi's gonna flame ya for that one.


----------



## topolo (Oct 31, 2004)

Good luck to both of you............I find you both to be attractive............in a heterosexual way of course.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yea... Im gonna have to get a tan and get my digi cam working right.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jodi's gonna flame ya for that one.



Yeah, most likely.  Ah well.  What can you do.

By the way, Topolo's comment is frightening.

And just to be clear, CowPimp, the trash talking is all in good fun.  In fact, it has been quite helpful in getting my motivation back.  Now I just need to get Chicken Daddy to enter.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

_Monday, November 1_

Last week was week one of my Volume cycle of TP-PT.  It went as planned, getting my self accustomeed to lifting regularly again.  I even got sore despite the very low volume.  Strength was pathetic (starting with barbell curls of 95 for example) but that is to be expected.  Strength, thankfully, is coming back fast.  As is muscle density.  For example, the brachialis veins which have been dormant, are back, already.

And today was day one, week two.  Which means three sets of each exercise.  I have slightly modified the volume phase and here is the breakdown:

Mon/Thur

Widegrip Pulldowns
Seated Leg Curl
Barbell Row
Calf Machine
Barbell Curl
Shrug Machine
DB Hammer Curl
Shoulder Machine Press
  (plate loaded)


Tues/Sat

Leg Extensions
Incline Barbell Press
Squats
Fly Machine
Close Grip Bench
V-bar Pressdowns

I perform each exercise 1-2 reps shy of failure, and I do each workout (bodypart) twice weekly.  This is for four weeks, so there are 8 workouts per bodypart.  The first two workouts I do 2 sets per exercise, then I add a set each workout so that the final weeks workouts include 8 sets.  Since volume is through the roof at that point, I will probably break the workouts up a bit and lift 6 times that week.  Here are the weights and reps I used this morning:

Widegrip Pulldowns -- 200 x 8
Seated Leg Curl -- 130 x 10
Barbell Row -- 225 x 6
Calf Machine -- 7 plates x 12
Barbell Curl - 115 x 8
Shrug Machine -- 4 plates x 10
DB Hammer Curl -- 50 x 10
Shoulder Machine Press -- 2p + quarters per side x 10
  (plate loaded)

And I must say, motivation was and is through the roof.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Luck TP


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> And just to be clear, CowPimp, the trash talking is all in good fun.  In fact, it has been quite helpful in getting my motivation back.  Now I just need to get Chicken Daddy to enter.



Oh yeah, I know.  I wasn't implying otherwise.  Believe me, I am all about good natured ripping.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, bring it on!!! Keep the motivation up buddy. And damn, those are some nice lifts already.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, bring it on!!! Keep the motivation up buddy. And damn, those are some nice lifts already.



Bah, those are puny lifts.  And *you* were calling *me*, a girl.  This is going to be fun.

Cow -- just checking.

And thanks NC.  What part of NC are you from, anyway?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, most likely.  Ah well.  What can you do.
> 
> By the way, Topolo's comment is frightening.
> 
> And just to be clear, CowPimp, the trash talking is all in good fun.  In fact, it has been quite helpful in getting my motivation back.  Now I just need to get Chicken Daddy to enter.



I'd love to, but i'm in final year right now and i shouldn't really have anything else occupying my (already slim) motivation.

Besides, aside from adding 20lbs of lbm, the most i could do in 16 weeks to look better is drop an ass-load of fat, which would take dieting, patience, misery and motivation. All of which, i just can't be arsed with right now.

But don't think i won't come down on you like a ton of bricks if you start to slip up, sunshine.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 1, 2004)

TP toar is rotator cuff trying to impress me.


It did not work.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> TP toar is rotator cuff trying to impress me.
> 
> 
> It did not work.



Either does your spelling, mate.

"Tore" and "his" are the words you're looking for.

What *is* impressive, however, is Steve's drive once he gets going. Don't be suprised if he resembles one of his older photos within three months of today. You've certainly chosen some stiff competition!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Either does your spelling, mate.
> 
> "Tore" and "his" are the words you're looking for.
> 
> What *is* impressive, however, is Steve's drive once he gets going. Don't be suprised if he resembles one of his older photos within three months of today. You've certainly chosen some stiff competition!



3 weeks to regain most of my muscle.  A bit more to drop the fat.  I will unveil a new "best" at the end of this party.

I promise.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2004)

You'd better.

I've come good on my promise to bring up my back, so get it sorted, boyo.

Arms next for me, scouts honour.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I will do to you, what the Yankees should have done to Boston.


Ha!  But they didn't and they couldn't because they are weak.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Um, whatever.

That's the best you can do?  You must be hung-over.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't feel like it.  Long drive home last night and long day at work.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 1, 2004)

what did the Yankees not do to Boston?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> 3 weeks to regain most of my muscle.



And another week to find it underneath that rug.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

double post.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> And another week to find it underneath that rug.



Actually, good point. I wasn't gonna say anything, but see what slacking does to you kids? Before you know it your torso grows a carpet and your face grows a pair of glasses.

Is it really worth it? Really?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Bah, those are puny lifts.  And *you* were calling *me*, a girl.  This is going to be fun.


I KNOW they are puny lifts. I was just trying to give you some false confidence. There's a chick at my gym yesterday that reminded me of you. Was lifting a little heavier but about the same. 

BTW, new book comes out in the spring.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I KNOW they are puny lifts. I was just trying to give you some false confidence. There's a chick at my gym yesterday that reminded me of you. Was lifting a little heavier but about the same.
> 
> BTW, new book comes out in the spring.



Nice try.  Not.

******

Regarding the rug -- I told I am going to win most improved.  All I need to do is shave, tan, and get better lighting, and I'll kick ass.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

*Monday's Menu*

7 am W/O Drink*
8 am 40 g whey concentrate
9 am 3/4 cup oats + whey isolate (22g); Large Apple
12 pm 4 low carb wrap**, turkey breast
4 pm 1 scoop whey isolate
7 pm 2 peices of salmon, fresh spinach salad, a small portion of ww pasta with (gulp) vodka sauce, and three glasses of shiraz
9:30 pm small portion of beef jerkey


*W/O Drink = LG MASS, GO, glucosamine, leucine, arginine
**Low Carb Wrap = 90 calories, 3 g fat, 7 g protein, 14g carbs (8 of which are fiber).

*Tuesday's Workout*

Leg Extensions -- 210 x 12
Incline Barbell Press -- 235 x 9
Squats -- 315 x 8
Fly Machine -- Rack x 8
Close Grip Bench -- 205 x 8
V-bar Pressdowns -- 130 x 10

And this was for three sets each.  These rep totals are for the first set; a few exercises lost a rep on the second or third set.  I will NOT be posting my workouts or menu daily, rather this is just to give you a sense of where I am at, and what I am doing.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Vodka sauce?     Wassat?  Nice diet btw


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi TP, long time no talk.  How is my New Yorker today?  I can't wait to see the newest pic -- nice squats too.


Tam


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

oooo, oooo, oooo.......I love Shiraz.   I bet you can get a nice bottle up there, eh?  I think I have only found one or two GOOD bottles down here....all the restaurants ever have is house.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, Shiraz is my favorite right now.  It hasn't been good for the body composition, however.  And damn, it has been a long time.  How have you been?

Velvet, you don't know what vodka sauce is?  Eh, you are better off.  It tastes great.  And it should.  Its basically onions, cream, butter, parmesian cheese, and vodka.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

I am great.  Getting back into my workouts and getting back on track w/ diet......life is good.

I am going to try that vodka sauce.   I bet that would be heaven on some grilled sirloin....awww, that may be dinner tonight w/ some grilled zucchini.....YOU are a genius, my dear!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, Shiraz is my favorite right now.  It hasn't been good for the body composition, however.  And damn, it has been a long time.  How have you been?
> 
> Velvet, you don't know what vodka sauce is?  Eh, you are better off.  It tastes great.  And it should.  Its basically onions, cream, butter, parmesian cheese, and vodka.



  That sounds divine....and oh so sinful


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Before you know it, Im gonna be so big, Im not going to able to fit in here to post anymore.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

You are referring to your head, right?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

You started mowing your chest yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Now boys.......


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

It's all in good spirit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You started mowing your chest yet?



That was pretty good.

But don't worry, some day you will hit puberty too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2004)

Do I have to separate you?   And trust me, there will be none of 
"he's lookin' at me"....."he's gonna touch me"......."he's pointing at me".   

'Cause you're not too big to get a spankin'


----------



## Monolith (Nov 2, 2004)

For such a gluttonous diet you really havent gotten that fat.  A few more months of port and you might reach my level of obesity.

You guys sure you dont want to have a "who can get fat enough to avoid having to buy a winter coat" contest?  It'd be cool to finally win a bodybuilding competition.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

No, I'd win that too.  I tend to only list my glutony.  Even when I am being "horribly bad" I had several days per week that keep things somewhat in check.  I also have sever "supplemental" methods that keep things from getting too out of hand.  Lastly, that picture doesn't do justice to the girth of my gut.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I also have sever "supplemental" methods that keep things from getting too out of hand.



Oh _really_?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Oh _really_?




lol, now you got mono thinking.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 3, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> what did the Yankees not do to Boston?




it's baseball, right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> it's baseball, right?



Yep.

UPDATE

I had a great workout this morning.  Yeah, I know what you are thinking -- I am only supposed to be lifting on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday during the volume phase.  Well, I am now up to four sets per exercise (and it is starting to feel great, the pumps are awesome and strength continues to soar) and so I am going to try to lift 6 days per week to spread out the exercises, so my time in the gym isn't too long.

So today I did back, hams, and shoulders.  Tomorrow with be bis, tris, calves and traps, and Friday will be chest and quads.  I will still do the exact same exercises.

Diet was stellar yesterday (though I ate a lot), except dinner when I had 3/4 of a homemade chicken pot pie (too much fat, honestly) and 3 glasses of shiraz.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Diet was stellar yesterday (though I ate a lot), except dinner when I had *3/4 of a homemade chicken pot pie (too much fat, honestly) and 3 glasses of shiraz*.


Maybe you should do like Kerry and just concede to me now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

You?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

I wouldn't go as far to compare TP to Kerry. 


Kerry had a chance at winning...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go as far to compare TP to Kerry.
> 
> 
> Kerry had a chance at winning...



Haha!  Now that was some good trash talk.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

And the TRUTH shall set you free...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2004)

Ohio is all mine. 

Interesting, isn't it, that this comp is timed around the Arnold, which is held in Ohio.  Spooky.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 4, 2004)

Interesting.....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go as far to compare TP to Kerry.
> 
> 
> Kerry had a chance at winning...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> You?


Better believe it fatty!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Better believe it fatty!



Um, take a look at your sig.

You so those "goals" listed there.  I did that when I was 18, and had only worked out for 4 months.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Um, take a look at your sig.
> 
> You so those "goals" listed there.  I did that when I was 18, and had only worked out for 4 months.


At first I'd say ouch, but then I realise that's pretty weak. Are we going for looks here or poundages?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

I am no powerlifting, just pointing out the facts.

*THURSDAY*

Motivation is still high.  Training has been great.  I am achy as hell, and it feels wonderful.  I am up to four sets, and it is starting to hurt.  Next week will be brutal, let alone week 4.  No one said getting huge was easy.

Diet has been meh.  Its generally pretty good, then I have one bad meal (usually dinner).  This isn't a problem, since I am looking to add mass anyway.  For example, last nights dinner of five (or was it six?) slices of anabolic pizza ain't helping the ole gut.

Ah well.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmmm Anabolic Pizza   I gotta get me some of that


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hmmm Anabolic Pizza   I gotta get me some of that


That's what I have every night before bed and then again for breakfast. That's why I look so good


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hmmm Anabolic Pizza   I gotta get me some of that



Its good shit.  Really.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 4, 2004)

Despite the pizza, my money is still on mah boy to take this comp.

Might i also add that Spanish Rioja is the nicest rouge for moi. Particularly the Reserva.

The Gran Reserva is a bit too rich for myself.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll have to pick up a bottle.  Or 10.

Yeah, the diet will be spot on, after the new year.  No need to kill myself now; there is plenty of time for that.

Thanks for the vote of confidence Rob.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 4, 2004)

You reply to this faster than you do your emails!

And yeah, don't kill yourself yet. I'm gonna be fat over Christmas, so you better-bastard-be too. Don't go getting all ripped and leaving my ass behind.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't have any emails unanswered....


----------



## Robboe (Nov 4, 2004)

Check your PMs.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I don't have any emails unanswered....


Yeah you do


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2004)

No, I don't.  It must be lost.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2004)

I gotta say that volume bracket in your PT REALLY kicks your ass.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2004)

It is really starting to kick my ass.  I finished up the four sets today, and I ache everywhere.  The up side is, that while I still look soft and fat, I feel like I am huge!

Anyhow, now that volume is up there, I will be making a concerted effort to eat a lot of protein and good carbs (yeah, bulking!).


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2004)

With Sunday's workout, I will be adding in Vendetta, pre-workout, and LeptiGen MASS throughout the day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 5, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> It is really starting to kick my ass.  I finished up the four sets today, and I ache everywhere.



You're already complaining at 4 sets?      That means you're just halfway through the volume phase (unless you've changed the routine since I did it).


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope.  You got it.

But remember, I had lifted once in the previous two weeks, and maybe three times in the previous month.  And they were half-asses workouts.

Also, I am not complaining (yet) -- I actually love feeling like this.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 5, 2004)

Can someone explane to me about this tri-phase program (assuming I have the abbreviation right) ?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 5, 2004)

To: Mom

From: TwinPeak


(In a little scraggly kids voice who has been at camp all summer)


Dear Mom,

Hey, its me, TwinPeak! Boy, things have been crazy around here. I was so hyuuuge last year, until I broke my shoulder when I fell off the diving board. I promise mom, I didnt know the pool was empty. Boy, Ive been doing this cool neato thing I evented called TP-PT! It sounds super cool and makes people throw up all over the floor because its so hard! I make people do like a gazillion exercises and then I make them drink this fruity punch flavored stuff that tastes like sugar free coolaid and THEN I make them rub my jelly all over their tummies so they get skinny.  It really works too mom I promise! Im SO happy about the IM Olympia ma. Im gonna win. I know I have some work to do, so you gotta stop sending me all those chocolate chip cookies ma cuz i got kinda chubby. I barely get into my thundercat swimtrunks anymore. but thats ok, I got all kinds of secret formulas and special creams to get skinny quick. Im gonna teach that mean ol boy superchevycamro1999 a lesson mom i promise.

love
twinpeak


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2004)

That was almost funny.  Keep working at it, you'll get there.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 6, 2004)

You  SO love it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 6, 2004)

What is TP-PT


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 6, 2004)

check out www.avantlabs.com

Its under past issues

TP-PT .. a 2 part series I believe... maybe 3.

I'll probably do my next training article on it for the IM newsletter.


----------



## topolo (Nov 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> That was almost funny.  Keep working at it, you'll get there.



Come on TP, it was very funny


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

SUNDAY -- Day 1, Week 3.

Weight is up -- substantially, to 224.  Gut has held steady.  So the extra 8-10 pounds is a combination of muscle, water, and food in the gut.  This is the heaviest I have been in a long time.  One thing that is nice about being fat, is that it is hard to get fatter.  Sometimes, you just need to look on the bright side.

Five sets began today.  Today I was amped.  I started Vendetta (with some ALA) pre-workout and this probably helped.  Anyhow, I have had that much drive, and focus, and energy, in some time.

I did 5 sets of pulldowns (220 x 8, 7, 6, 6, 5), then supersetted 5 sets of barbell rows (225) with machine shrugs.  The rows felt heavy.  Then I did five sets of barbell curls (started at 125) then five sets of DB hammer curls.  The hammer curls is when things started flying.  I should have been wiped at that point, but I was rushing (ran out of time) and despite all this the 55s were light as hell, and I nailed 8 reps all 5 sets.  And I finished all 5 sets in under 5 minutes.  Bam.

Anywho, tonight I am eating a ton of pasta, sausage, meatballs, and cube steak (yep, my wife made sauce -- mmmmm).


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> check out www.avantlabs.com
> 
> Its under past issues
> 
> ...



http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=19&pageID=249

http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=20&pageID=253


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> One thing that is nice about being fat, is that it is hard to get fatter.  Sometimes, you just need to look on the bright side.



See, Cam, now _this_ is funny. if you're gonna crack jokes then be as sarcastic and dry as you possible can. It's a guaranteed combination for laughter, trust me.

Anyhoo, how long did your back workout actually take you today, Ste? Mine are taking the region of 50-70 minutes at present, which is long as hell, i must admit.

I think i will encorporate the HIT weeks into my split in order to free up some extra time for Uni work.

Remember to get back to me with the notes from your arm specialisation when you get chance mate. 

Ta.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

I clocked all 25 sets (plus additional warm-ups) in just under an hour.  Twas nice, but a little more fast paced than I'd like (had the boys in the gym day-care, which closed at noon).


----------



## Robboe (Nov 7, 2004)

Jesus H. Christ.

I do like 10-12 sets in 50-70 minutes.

Just wait till they're teenagers - you can make them your weight monkies.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

I have them doing pushups already.  Well, almost.

Yeah, during my intensity training, I get in like 8-12 sets per hour, or so.  I need more warm-up, and also more rest between sets.

Time to go eat.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 7, 2004)

Your pushing a few shy of failure as of now correct?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 7, 2004)

2 or 3 reps shy, yes.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> To: Mom
> 
> From: TwinPeak
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> That was almost funny.  Keep working at it, you'll get there.



ahem..ya, Camero, that wasn't funny


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

Meh.  I 'spose there are all types of humor.  I am not saying the concept didn't have potential, its just that the execution left a lot on the table.

Monday Update

Well, it feels like Tuesday, since I lifted yesterday, which is weird.  But I had another great workout.  Strength was way up -- being well-fed has its benefits.  I did 4 exercises, for 5 sets each: incline bench, calves, pec-dec, shoulder press machine.

As a sample of my current (and soaring) strength levels, here was my free weight incline bench (post-warm-up):

245 x 12
245 x 9
245 x 8
245 x 6
245 x 6

The first set felt light as a feather, the last, heavy as a stone.  Today I added 30 grams of dextrose and ALA post-workout, so my supp routine is kicking back into high gear.

Oh, and I am not sure if we ever settled on the rules of this contest, but it looks like I may be trying a new methyl shortly.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2004)

I thought you decided to kick all PH as they do fuck all for you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh yeah.

Ya know, I really don't like the new name.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2004)

Meh, s'ok. Just wanted something shorter.

Woulda changed it to Robboe, but didn't want to confuse people too much. I don't know why i care about them, quite frankly.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

I still prefer Chicken Daddy.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2004)

You need to change yours to TP for... Toilet Paper...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

Its a good thing I keep this journal, I get such insightful comments.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 8, 2004)

missed you too


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, ah, that wasn't, um, referring to YOUR post....


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 8, 2004)

Looking at those pictures of your progress after the torn tissue is quite inspirational...mind if I ask what kind of weight you are using now?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 9, 2004)

For what?  I have been posting examples of my current workouts, weights and all; was there something specific you wanted to know?

See above for incline benches (245 x 12).  Today I did close grip bench 205 x 11, 10, 9, 8, 6 and squats at 315 x 8, 8, 8, 6, 5.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 10, 2004)

Im really suprised you never use PS/PH. I always pictured you as someone who would. 

I remember you saying you were a non-responder to many things... PH/PS one of them?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Meh, s'ok. Just wanted something shorter.
> 
> Woulda changed it to Robboe, but didn't want to confuse people too much. I don't know why i care about them, quite frankly.


  I knew you were in there somewhere!  I thought you were getting soft these days.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Im really suprised you never use PS/PH. I always pictured you as someone who would.
> 
> I remember you saying you were a non-responder to many things... PH/PS one of them?



I never said that.  I have tried just about them all, and posted my experiences as well.

In sum, I got very little positive effect from anything, except M1T.  But in total, I cannot said that I am any more muscle than I would have been had I stayed away from them all. 

That is what Rob was referring to.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

wow TP, that is some great incline strength.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2004)

> *W/O Drink = LG MASS, GO, glucosamine, leucine, arginine


how is this working for you TP? sounds interesting?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

What is your overall opinion of LG Mass, Steveo?

And it's wednesday, have you not trained since monday?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Tank, I like it.  Its an expensive mix, but I am still fond of it.  I may tweak the next batch some, however.

LG MASS is a good support.  I find that I get slightly better pumps, and in the long run, it helps with increased muscle -- though for me, this is a mild benefit (as is just about anything).  Primarily I find that I do not need to flood my body with calories around the workout, and still gain strength (and mass).


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Tank, I like it.  Its an expensive mix, but I am still fond of it.  I may tweak the next batch some, however.
> 
> LG MASS is a good support.  I find that I get slightly better pumps, and in the long run, it helps with increased muscle -- though for me, this is a mild benefit (as is just about anything).  Primarily I find that I do not need to flood my body with calories around the workout, and still gain strength (and mass).


Thanks TP!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

If you try the mix, let me know your thoughts.  I think next time I want to up the arginine dose, just for kicks.  I might add some destrose and ALA as well.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

what brand of ALA do you use and how much?

also, aside from post workout, do you use it any other time during the day?  How many mgs per day do you take?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2004)

What is your arginine dosage at now?


----------



## ShadowJack (Nov 10, 2004)

Steve,

With you modifying your workout from a 2-day split to a 3-day split (to get 6 workout days total per week), I take it your current weekly split looks something like this:

Sun. - Day 1 W/O
Widegrip Pulldowns
Barbell Row
Shrug Machine
Barbell Curl
DB Hammer Curl

Mon. - Day 2 W/O
Incline Barbell Press
Fly Machine
Calf Machine
Shoulder Machine Press

Tues. - Day 3 W/O
Squats
Leg Extensions
Seated Leg Curl
Close Grip Bench
V-bar Pressdowns

Wed. - Repeat Day 1 W/O
Thur. - Repeat Day 2 W/O
Fri. - Repeat Day 3 W/O
Sat. - OFF


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what brand of ALA do you use and how much?
> 
> also, aside from post workout, do you use it any other time during the day?  How many mgs per day do you take?



Beyond a Century.  Usuallu 250 mg at a time.  I am very irregular with my usage.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is your arginine dosage at now?



Um, dunno.  I just threw a bunch in a tub with the other crap.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

ShadowJack said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> With you modifying your workout from a 2-day split to a 3-day split (to get 6 workout days total per week), I take it your current weekly split looks something like this:
> 
> ...


Hi SJ


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

ShadowJack said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> With you modifying your workout from a 2-day split to a 3-day split (to get 6 workout days total per week), I take it your current weekly split looks something like this:
> 
> ...



That is close, but its not that consisent since some weeks I have lifted only 5 times.  Its been a bit more haphazard.

Also, I should note that there has been a change of plans.  Today was supposed to begin my 6 set workouts.  I am pretty tight these days, and I will be starting three weeks of Superdrol next week, so I have changed up plans.

Today and Sat and am going light, and doing 3 sets per exercise.  Then starting monday I will be doing 6 w/o per week for 3 weeks.  That means 6 more workouts per bodypart in the Volume cycle.  My sets will increase from 5 - 10 if I can handle it, and if not, I'll keep it at 8 sets the last week and a half.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi SJ



Ain't it nice to have him around.


----------



## ShadowJack (Nov 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi SJ


Hello back, Jodi.    






			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Ain't it nice to have him around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Are you hitting on me?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't flatter yourself, Steve.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Ain't it nice to have him around.


 Yes, I hope he sticks around and you and TCD don't scare him out of here


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Will you be stacking anything with Superdrol?(1T)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2004)

You favor Incline Bench over Flat? And if so, is it because of the cuff injury?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2004)

You gonna log any sessions in this thing or what, Ste?


----------



## ShadowJack (Nov 11, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Don't flatter yourself, Steve.



I see you have a different username on this board, Robboe.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2004)

Camaro, I have always favored inclines over flat, in terms of overall chest size.

Rob, I have logged parts of the workout throughout.  Have you missed it?  Pay attention.

I'll log all of next week for ya, how's bout that?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2004)

It's a compromise.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2004)

> Camaro, I have always favored inclines over flat, in terms of overall chest size.


i surprised that you havent been ''attacked'' for discussion on this TP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i surprised that you havent been ''attacked'' for discussion on this TP.



Let them attack away, it matters not.

When I did tons of flat bench, I got strong as hell.

When I did tons of incline, I got a nice chest.

I have trained incline first for years now.  What execises cause optimal growth will really vary by individual, depending on personal biomechanics, muscle insertion points, etc.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 12, 2004)

> surprised that you havent been ''attacked'' for discussion on this TP.



Relax dude, Im not gonna hijack another man's journal with another incline/flat discussion.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Relax dude, Im not gonna hijack another man's journal with another incline/flat discussion.


i am relaxed dude!!!! i'm 41 for christ sake!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Tank316 (Nov 12, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Let them attack away, it matters not.
> 
> When I did tons of flat bench, I got strong as hell.
> 
> ...


TP, can i give you a hug man!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2004)

Guess I stepped in the middle of something.  But yeah, I'll take a hug.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 12, 2004)

lol...


good times on the internet.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Always had my suspicions about you, Steve.

Givew me your girl's number. I'll comfort her.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Actually no, since her number will be yours also.

Just buy me a Russian prostitute and i'll keep schtum.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL.  Gotta love british humor.


----------



## sara (Nov 12, 2004)

Twin Peak, how long have you been training?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Christ on a moped, Sara, for someone with over 4k posts you've kept one helluva low profile.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2004)

Alright, so I popped one superdrol last night and today will be three (just had my second). And now for the bad news.

I went to the gym today planning on hitting quads, hams, chest, and tris. All pretty hard. I was up to two exercises each, and 5 working sets per exercise. I was hoping strength would be good. So I started with leg extensions (I have a bad right knee, and when I jump right into squats in need around 47 warm-up sets).

I warmed up, knee felt okay. Then I loaded on the weight (270 -- one plate less than the whole stack). I felt good, I got 12, 10, and 8 reps. Which was nice. Except then I started getting a weird ache in my neck and left shoulder. Like I strained something. I am sure its a nerve, but not a "pinched nerve". It sort of feels like sciatica -- but can you get that there?

It progressively worsened. I have full ROM with my neck, but it is like a string of discomfort/pain down the left side of my neck, across my left trap and through my left shoulder. Its fucking weird. I still feel it now, hours later. 

Needless to say, I cut back volume a ton, and stayed light. I also did leg presses instead of squats. The workout went something like this.

Extensions 270 x 12, 10, 8.

Leg Curls 170 x 6, 6, 5.

Leg Press 4 plates per side (this is very light) x 12, 8, 8, 6 (also my knee started acting up).

Incline Bench 185 x 12, 20; 225 x 15

One arm tri-pressdown (reverse) 45 x 10, 10, 10, 8, 8

That's it, and I still hurt. I ain't happy. Tomorrow is a rest day, and I better be good to go by Monday. Aside from this, I also gelt generally achy, which is odd, since I didn't lift on Th and Fri.

Oh, I took my stats (morning):

Weight: 222
Waist: 41"
Left arm: 17 1/4"
Right arm: 17 3/8"
Left calf: 16 1/4"
Left calf: 16 3/4"
Stomach: 28 mm
Leg: 18 mm
Chest: 16 mm
BF%: 18.6%
LBM: 180.7
FM: 41.3


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2004)

I thought sciatica was in the lower back?  That is weird.  Is it affecting your shoulder at all?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2004)

Left shoulder.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I warmed up, knee felt okay. Then I loaded on the weight (270 -- one plate less than the whole stack). I felt good, I got 12, 10, and 8 reps. Which was nice. Except then I started getting a weird ache in my neck and left shoulder. Like I strained something. I am sure its a nerve, but not a "pinched nerve". It sort of feels like sciatica -- but can you get that there?



So from doing leg extentions you got a pain in your neck? That is fuckin' weird man.

Have you noticed any rapid water retention from the superdrol yet? There's been times when i've bulked (au naturel, no PH) and all the water i've retained has caused my left hand to go numb down the left-hand side, including my pinky and ring finger. I had it it for ages and thought i'd genuinely damaged the nerves or fibres in my hand. After dropping the calories for a few weeks and doing a bit dieting, eventually the feeling came back. Never had it since, so i'm not sure if it was because i was doing lots of heavying squatting and SLDL's on leg day and also deadlifts on back day.

Anyway, point being that if the superdrol (or any excess carbs you've had over the weekend) is causing rapid water rention, it may be pushing on a nerve somewhere causing your pain. If it's not gone by monday or tuesday, you may wanna get it checked out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2004)

Slight bloat from the food, and that's about all.

Its mostly better today, tomorrow will be the test.


----------



## ShadowJack (Nov 15, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Have you noticed any rapid water retention from the superdrol yet?



There _shouldn't_ be any from the SuperDrol (in theory anyway), but it still remains to be seen in actual application.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

It's like a science lab in here!  

Morning TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning.  Yeah, velvet, that is the way my journals tend to be.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

Day 3:  Upping the does to 40; weight is up 1.5 pounds, which is the extra food.

Awesome workout today.  Yep, you read that right.  I felt (mostly) fine (see below).  I was not particularly strong, but today the volume gets tough and the workouts long, and I had a ton of stamina and could have kept on going.  Today was back, bis, hams, calves, and traps.  Today was my 6 set day (six sets per exercise), and while this should have killed me, it felt great.  Keep in mind most sets are 1-3 reps shy of failure.  So here was the workout:

Pulldowns 

220 x 8, 6
200 x 8, 6
180 x 7, 6

Leg Curls (in between the pulldowns)

150 x 9, 9, 7, 6, 6, 6

Barbell Rows (was kind of weak here)

225 x 6
205 x 8,8
185 x 8, 8, 6

Calves (between rows)

4 plates plates per side x 12, 12, 12, 12, 10, 12

Barbell Curl (pretty weak)

125 x 6, 5
115 x 6
105 x 8,7
95 x 8

Plate loaded shrugs (between curls)

2 plates and a quarter per side x 12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Hammer Curls 

60 x 6
55 x 7
50 x 7, 8, 8, 8

And there you have it.  This does not include warm up sets, obviously.  Now, the not so good news.  I still don't feel "right."  My shoulders (both) are a tad achy and crackling, especially when picking up the weights for a new set.  Is it possible that the SD is drying me out too much?  Something to ponder I spose.

*Subjective Comments:*  Nothing to report.  At 30 for 2 days, hunger is normal, no lethargy, no bloating, no pimples, no nada.  Improved endurance may or may not be related.  I get these sort of workouts from time to time.

*Interesting History:*  I found my presurgery log.  It goes from March 1, 2003 through the injury (early August).  Om 3/1/03, my stats are remarkably similar to what they are now (what I posted above).  Weight was within a few pounds, so was BF%, so was waist measurement.  Then at my peak, just prior to the injury I was about the same weight I am now, waist was 2 1/2 inches smaller and I was at 14% BF. Roughly a 10 pound swing in LBM and fat.  Interesting.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2004)

Were your shoulder holding you back from doing any reps or extra weight, or were they just creaky between sets?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

Typically creaky for the first rep.  I didn't push the weight higher in one or two instances because of it.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2004)

But that nerve issue thing was of no concern today, aye?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

Nope, but I wasn't completely comfortable.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2004)

So, Robert, was that enough detail?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

Stellar.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning TP


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

TP,

Is this the most "out-of-shape"  you have been?  Reason I ask is that I had similar issues with numbness down my left side on both occassions that I came back after being on a long lay off.  It was particularly disturbing, but stopped recurring once I got down to an acceptable BF%/weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning Velvet.

Day 4:  

Another spectacular workout today.  Not only was endurance terrific, but strength was through the roof.  Granted, some of this may be muscle memory but not this quickly.  Check it out.  

Leg Extensions:

270 x 12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

which was done along with three sets of low pulley crossovers, then three sets of high pulley crossovers.

Crossovers:

5 plates per x 12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 12

At this point I felt good, had a great pump iin the quads and chest, and my knee felt stable.  On to the heavy movements, which is where things shined.  Last week on my best days I squated 315 x 8 and incline benched 245 x 12.  Both of these were very strong and my best probably since pre-surgery, so any increase at all would have been welcome.  I alternated between the two exercises, and felt strong as hell.  Shoulders felt good.

Squats

315 x 10, 8, 6
275 x 10, 7, 5

Knee felt good, these are to (almost) parallel, and I was quite pleased.

Incline Bench

245 x 14, 11, 10, 7 
225 x 8, 6

This is easily the strongest I have been since pre-surgery.  I can't tell you how pumped I was.  My chest and shoulders felt like they were going to explode, so much so that holding the bar for my last set of squats was killer.  This also led to piss-poor performance on my shoulder presses. My shoulders were just exhausted.

Machine shoulder press (last week I did three plates per side for 9 reps)

3 plates per x 5
2 p + 1/4 x 8, 6
2pp x 8, 8, 7

Also, I should note that I was dredding this workout.  I woke up with a headache, popped two advil (headache is now gone) slammed my Vendetta (which also helps with stamina) and my coffee, and hit the gym.  I am not looking forward to the seven reps the rest of the week, but the quality of the last two workouts was great.

*Subjective Notes:*  Still nothing to report.  Hunger has stabilized.  My weight remains constant, so this is definitely a "dry" hormone, to the extent it has any effect.  Sleep has been unaffected, and there really is nothing I can say that I notice.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 16, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> TP,
> 
> Is this the most "out-of-shape"  you have been?  Reason I ask is that I had similar issues with numbness down my left side on both occassions that I came back after being on a long lay off.  It was particularly disturbing, but stopped recurring once I got down to an acceptable BF%/weight.



Its the fattest I have been in some time, yes (probably a year and a half) but not the least muscular.

And its wasn't numbness, it was a nerve, and its pretty much gone now.


----------



## ShadowJack (Nov 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Another spectacular workout today.  Not only was endurance terrific, but strength was through the roof.  Granted, some of this may be muscle memory but not this quickly.



Steve, there is no way that your strength and endurance increases could be coincidence or placebo, given that you achieved them during one of your 6-set Volume Phase work-outs.  Especially on the Squat/Incline Bench day.  It seems like the SuperDrol is kicking in quickly.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree.

Was the testimony (the email posted by someone) on anabolicminds (or was it fitness?) stating that it seemed to increase his stamina?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 16, 2004)

Dr. D said that it increased endurance greatly, but not strength, but his diet was piss-poor, whereas I am eating enough to feed a small country.

Still, I'd like to see another workout or two before I am sold.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

If this is a PH that actually works for you, would you buy it?(I know you dont pay for shit)


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 16, 2004)

If it was significantly more effective than M1T, then yes (I actually purchased some M1T a while back).


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 16, 2004)

ShadowJack said:
			
		

> Steve, there is no way that your strength and endurance increases could be coincidence or placebo, given that you achieved them during one of your 6-set Volume Phase work-outs.  Especially on the Squat/Incline Bench day.  It seems like the SuperDrol is kicking in quickly.



I would agree that this is a low chance of coincidence, but I am not sold yet.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Very Interesting...


BTW.. I dont consider 125 for BB curls for 6 reps "pretty weak"


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Very Interesting...
> 
> 
> BTW.. I dont consider 125 for BB curls for 6 reps "pretty weak"



Yeah, but I do.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

Day 5: Another interesting workout, to say the least.  First off, weight was up tp 225.  That is 3 pounds and exactly what I expected the increase to be from increased food (water weight and bloat, food in the gut, etc.).  So anything from this point on (assuming this stuff is dry) will be new tissue of some sort (fat or muscle).  So the fun begins.  I will take all new stats on Sat morning, which will be one full week.  Tomorrow I will up the dose to 50. 

Yet again, this morning I had a very good workout.  Endurance was very good, but today was not as many sets.  Today was back and tris.  It is my second back workout (recall that I did that on Monday) so I was now on 7 sets per exercise.  Normally I would like at least 2 says rest, but my schedule broke down this way for certain bodyparts, unfortunately.  It was also my first tri workout, so it was six sets -- seven sets will be on Friday.

Now, go back to Monday (Day 3s) post, because the comparison is very enlightening.  Recall that my strength was not terrific.  So I would expect (normally) a slight increase in strength.  On the other hand, I only had one day rest, so its possible I might even be weaker (I recover slowly which is why I normally only hit each BP once per week).  I should also note that my bis are well sore, and this effected my back workout, especially the barbell rows

So here was Monday's pulldowns versus today's:

..............Day 3.......Day 5 (today)
Set 1:  220 x 8......220 x 12
Set 2:  220 x 6......220 x 9
Set 3:  200 x 8......220 x 7
Set 4:  200 x 6......200 x 8
Set 5:  180 x 7......200 x 6
Set 6:  180 x 6......180 x 8
Set 7:  ...................180 x 6

Conclusion:  I like this stuff.  Lets see if it translates to body composition.  Sunday is my next back workout and I am dying to see the results after sufficient rest.

I did tri pressdowns between those sets.  6 sets.  I used 130 on the stack, which I expected to be light at first and get very heavy by the end.  Here is what happened:

V-bar Tri Pressdown

130 x 10, 12,13,14,12, 10 

This is obviously way to light, I'll be bumoing it quite a bit on Friday.

Then I did barbell rows.  This were better than friday, but 225 still felt heavy.  It was not as dramatic of a strength jump, but I attribute that to the fact that I was wiped out, and my bis really were a limiting factor.  Monday's bi workout must of done a number on them.  And tomorrow is bis, so we shall see.

Barbell Rows:

..............Day 3.......Day 5 (today)
Set 1:  225 x 6......225 x 7
Set 2:  205 x 8......225 x 6
Set 3:  205 x 8......205 x 8
Set 4:  185 x 8......205 x 8
Set 5:  185 x 8......185 x 6
Set 6:  185 x 6......185 x 6
Set 7:  ....................185 x 6

In between these I did one arm overhead DB extensions.  Here was the w/o:

40 x 10, 8, 10, 10, 10, 8

*Subjective Notes:*  Still very little subjectively to report.  I do not feel any different, sleep is normal, everything is pretty much normal.  I feel very good, and am no longer achy.  Soreness is high (which is normal).  If there is any questions on this, please ask away.


----------



## ShadowJack (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll just re-iterate what I said yesterday.  No way is this placebo or coincidence or muscle memory or anything else like that.  Not on one of your 6-set and 7-set Volume Phase days, and especially not since you didn't take a day off in-between (i.e. working out 3 straight days on the Volume Phase).  

When I did my 1st cycle of your Tri-Phase Training, I was using M-Dien during the last 3 weeks of the Volume Phase (the 5-set work-out thru the 10-set work-out).  I did notice a slight increase in recovery in-between days, and less soreness in-between work-outs.  But I was also performing split AM/PM sessions for the final 3 weeks of the Volume Phase, and even then, I did not experience strength increases.  Or any increases in endurance, as each work-out was pushing me to the edge.

So I would have to attribute (at least) _something_ to the SuperDrol, which is good, especially considering it seems to have kicked in so quickly.  Maybe there is finally a compound that will work on you even.  I'll be curious to see how tomorrow's work-out goes.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 17, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So here was Monday's pulldowns versus today's:
> 
> ..............Day 3.......Day 5 (today)
> Set 1:  220 x 8......220 x 12
> ...



Sweet Christ on a moped. You maintained strength like that for seven full sets?! How close to failure do you train?



> V-bar Tri Pressdown
> 
> 130 x 10, 12,13,14,12, 10



Love it when shit like this happens, but yeah, too light was the cry.

What is your weekly split, Steve? I didn't realised you trained bodyparts with such frequency.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Sweet Christ on a moped.



TCD, you do have a way with words!

TP, do you have a link to any info on SuperDrol?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2004)

Cap'n do a few searches on anabolicminds.com.

Rob, with the Volume Phase, its each bodypart twice a week.  There should be at least 2 days rest between bodyparts, but I screwed that one.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 18, 2004)

Well shit, i was wondering what happened to this journal.  I didnt realize you were still keeping one here untill i saw it mentioned in your duplicate journal at AL.  Yeah... i dont visit this subforum much.

 Awesome progress w/ sledge's new methyl.  Dare i say something might actually be working on you...??


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2004)

Maybe.  Still needs to convert to muscle gains, or, big whoop.

But I was wondering, Camaro, are you scared yet?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2004)

Day 7: Weight was up another 1/2 pound (4.5 total) and stomach held steady (still up 1/2 inch).  I really didn't eat so clean yesterday, but I got in plenty o carbs and protein.  This workout is at the point where i am really getting my ass kicked regularly.  Still, I am holding up fairly well.  Okay, so today was supposed to be chest, quads and tris.  Tris were still a bit sore, and that would have been 42 working sets, so I decided to drop tris.  I was not looking forward to this workout.  Strength was good, but there was no big jump in strength.  In fact, for crossovers and extensions, I was pretty much on par, except I did an extra set of each.  

Then came squats.  I pretty much did the same as last time, except the weight (315) felt heavier and my first set I only got 6 reps instead of 10.  The rest of the sets were the same as Tuesday or one rep better, plus an extra set.

For incline bench presses, I actually had nice improvement there:

..............Day 4.......Day 6 (today)
Set 1:  245 x 14......245 x 15
Set 2:  245 x 11......245 x 12
Set 3:  245 x 10......245 x 10
Set 4:  245 x 7........245 x 8
Set 5:  225 x 8........225 x 12
Set 6:  225 x 6........225 x 8
Set 7:  .....................225 x 6

The improvement was particularly good at the end, so endurance was nice.  Now, if it wasn't for my shoulder injury, I would not be going so light.  I would prefer the first set to be in the 10 rep range, like the other exercises, but I don't really want to go much heavier.

So there I was, all finished, 287 grueling working sets (7 sets of squats and incline presses each really take their toll) and huffing and puffing.  And the soreness in my tris were gone.  I rested five minutes and then did my 14 working sets of tris.  I got in a zone and a second wind, and went at it.  Strength was about the same as last time, but again, there was progression because I added two working sets.

The plan then, is to eat a ton today, to help recover from that stupid volume, and then eat light-ish tomorrow my off day. Thank f-ing god for an off day.  I really need to get in the hot tub tonight, and get a good night sleep.

Today I was a bit warm, nothing else to report.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2004)

What exercises do you do for tris?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2004)

V-bar pressdowns, and 1 arm overhead DB extensions.  Same as last time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay, this is what I have been waiting for.  Today is day 8, and I took stats first thing this morning, and, well, all I can say is I am pleased.
...............Day 1.......Day 8
Weight: ....222.........226.5
Waist: ......41"..........41"
Left arm: .17 1/4"......17 3/4"
Right arm:.17 3/8"......17 3/4"
Left calf: .16 1/4"......16 1/12"
Left calf: .16 3/4"......17"
Stomach: .28 mm......27 mm
Leg: ........18 mm......18 mm
Chest: .....16 mm......15 mm
BF%: ......18.6%.......18.3%
LBM:....... 180.7.......185
FM: ........41.3.........41.5

Now, recall that I expected to add about 3 pounds of "stuff" (bloat, food in the gut, glycogen, etc.).  But I am still up a solid 4.5 pounds in 7 days, and while some of this is the extra food, I have clearly gained appreciable muscle -- and this is in on friggin week.  While stomach stayed the same, arms and calves increased appreciably.

Now, if I wanted to play the nay-sayer, I could argue that this is just increased glycogen stores.  Perhaps.  We will see what happens in week 2, and what remains after.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2004)

> ...............Day 1.......Day 8
> Weight: ....222.........226.5
> Waist: ......41"..........41"
> Left arm: .17 1/4"......17 3/4"
> ...


   
hows the shoulder feeling???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2004)

Actually quite well. 245 for 15 on the incline, I can't complain.  I am afraid to go much heavier though.

You?


----------



## Monolith (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow.

 This is just using UberDrol (or whatever its called), right?  Are you planning on having any blood work done?  Has anyone using it had some done?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Actually quite well. 245 for 15 on the incline, I can't complain.  I am afraid to go much heavier though.
> 
> You?


it feels fantastic, i go back to work a month sooner then expected..
doc has let me loose in the gym, light wts of course..
but all in all i'm very happy!!!
245 for 15 is great!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 20, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> This is just using UberDrol (or whatever its called), right?  Are you planning on having any blood work done?  Has anyone using it had some done?



Me, no.  I think 2 folks are.

Glad to hear it, Tank.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 24, 2004)

zzzzz


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

You stopped training altogether, pilsbury?


----------



## Monolith (Nov 24, 2004)

I think he's keeping like 4 logs... probably just hasnt had the time to update this one.

 Check here: http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?p=205170#post205170


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2004)

Only three.  That one is the most updated, because those folks are the most interested in the superdrol.

This journal is the one that will detail all the way through crushing Camaro.

Just a summary -- tomorrow is my last day of the volume cycle.  I am off Fri- Sun, then I will be doing an "in between" week.  4 workouts, half body each w/o with heavy weights, shy of failure, and low volume.  Then the next week begins a 5 week intensity cycle.

Right now I am very close to my pre-injury mass, which was my largest ever.  I am just fatter now.  After my 5 week intensity cycle, I will begin a cut of some sort.

Strength right now is through the roof.  So all is right in the world.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

5 weeks?

So the cut starts in the new year? Time it to start around the 2nd or 3rd of Jan and we can have a mini-competition. I'm only gonna last for 6 weeks though, cause i don't want dieting affecting my work.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2004)

Indeed.

I will be cutting after the new year.  Exactly how long, whether there will be breaks, etc., is all up in the air.  I am figuring I will need 6-8 weeks to get studdly.


----------



## topolo (Nov 24, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> zzzzz


\


----------



## Robboe (Nov 25, 2004)

I could probably cope with 8 weeks if you want to place pride as a bit of a wager on it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2004)

I am looking at the bigger picture.  I don't want to get leaner than say 12%, I'd rather gain muscle.  So lets see how fat I am come the new year, but I expect I will need 8 weeks, unless I do some form of Quick Cut in there.

When does this IM comp end?  I guess 9 weeks out from that would be a good time to start an 8 week Carb Cycle.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 25, 2004)

Blimey, i was expecting you to wuss out eventually, but not straight away. Where's your fighting spirit gone, lad?

I don't suspect within 6-8 weeks i'd get any leaner than 10-12% anyway, so we could be game on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2004)

I ain't wussing out, chief, I just need to see where I am at.  I don't cut for fun, just to get sexier.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2004)

Last Workout Day -- Thanksgiving.

So yesterday I dropped back to 50, and the back is slightly better today. The pump today in the gym (chest, shoulders and tris) was insane however.

I woke up this AM at 234, but much of that, I suspect, was due to the enormous amount of sushi I had last night. All that rice, and soy sauce (sodium) will really give you a fake bump in weight. I am sure the weight will continue to climb, however, after today's glutony. Let's hope the gut doesn't take too big of a hit.

Again, I am looking really swole these days, and I am sure I am damn near my all time best (again, just much fatter).

Here was my leg workout from two days ago:

Leg Extensions:

290 x 9, 8, 10, 8, 8, 10, 8, 6

Leg Curls:

150 x 8, 10, 10, 8, 8, 8, 7, 6

Both of these reps and weight are improvement over the previous workout. Then, because of my lower back problems, I killed the volume on the squats and just went all out supersetting squats with leg presses (4 plates per side).

Squat...............Leg Press
315 x 10...........4 x 8
405 x 5.............4 x 8
225 x 10...........4 x 6

I was spent. Here is today's workout:

Low Pulley Crossovers

50 x 6
42.5 x 8
35 x 10

High Pulley Crossovers

42.5 x 12, 12

Incline Barbell Press -- before I started these, I had a massive pump across my chest, and I was feeling strong.

225 x 22 ---> this was basically failure, I wanted to see how many I could get. Then I went up to 275, which I have not done since surgery.

275 x 6
275 x 5

These were not quite to failure, and they felt good. I also immediately did a drop set of flat bench DB with 75s for 8 and 7 reps respectively. My intensity phase (coming up) will use a lot more of these intensity techinques.

Decline Hammer Strength

3 plates per side x 10, 8

My chest was seriously pump, and my shoulders were tight as can be. I could barelt fit into the shoulder press machine, it took a lot of work.

Shoulder Press, 2 plates and quarters per side, 3 sets of 12.

V-Bar Press Downs:

130 x 12, 145 x 8, 10

One Arm Reverse Pressdowns

35 x 10
42.5 x 10
50 x 8

One Arm overhead DB presses

50 x 8, 8

This was a great workout, I am ready to eat some turkey. I will have a full dose tomorrow, and a half dose on Saturday and I am done. I will give full stats as of Monday morning, and then again in about a week.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 26, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I ain't wussing out, chief, I just need to see where I am at.  I don't cut for fun, just to get sexier.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 26, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I don't cut for fun, just to get sexier.



Me too. But it'll still be a laugh having a cutting competition. Might encourage you to put a little more effort in and not end up getting sloshed on wine when you break from the diet and such.

Nice squat. What do you reckon you could nail if you do them heavy (4-6 rep range) from the get-go?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 26, 2004)

If I put a month of practice into it (this was the first I went above 315 in ages) I could probably hit 465 for that range.  Problem is my bum knee won't let me get very deep when I go heavy.

Re the cutting -- yeah, I agree.  And it would be "fun".  Lets see where things stand, and we'll decide in a month whether we do 6 or 8 weeks.  Deal?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 26, 2004)

Dealio. 

465 is sweet. You got any updated pics of your quads? They still (relatively) lean?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 28, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Dealio.
> 
> 465 is sweet. You got any updated pics of your quads? They still (relatively) lean?



Nothing recent.  No, they are not, and they always look small when they are not lean.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Dealio.



Wednesday, January 5 through Wednesday March, 2 -- which is the end of the IM contest (the Arnold Classic is that weekend, March 4-6) is 8 weeks.

Game on.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 29, 2004)

Right, well i was intending to begin Jan 2nd, so i'll use them three days as part of a transition period of lowering calories.

And so it begins.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

Why not start a joint cutting thread, on Avant, posting weekly pics and stats, eh?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

That's when I start my cut for my comp.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Why not start a joint cutting thread, on Avant, posting weekly pics and stats, eh?



Aye ok, but instead of weekly, how about fortnightly cause i hate scrutinising for weekly changes. That would make for 4 sets of photos. These could be like check-points where we post stats also, however, i have no means of recovering calliper measurements so they'll just be guesstimates based on the photos.

Are PH's permitted? I have some 1AD and MDien i want to use up.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's when I start my cut for my comp.



How many weeks have you given yourself for dieting?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

You may use whatever you like.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's when I start my cut for my comp.



Perfect.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> How many weeks have you given yourself for dieting?


11 weeks of clean eating no cheats but I'm starting next week with a slight decrease in calories and then I'll be cheating Christmas and drinking lots on New Years.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 29, 2004)

Christmas/New Year is exactly why i didn't see the point in beginning a cut until Jan 2nd. I could probably begin to start building my fitness up i suppose, because i plan to utilise regular sprinting during this cut (for experimentation purposes for than anything), but i really can't be arsed until i get my head into a dieting frameset.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

Same here.  I'm not going to deprive myself of those holidays or will become a mega-bitch and that is way too soon in a cut to be that cranky


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 30, 2004)

Update:

I am huge.

P.S.  This week is a bridge between Volume and Intensity cycles.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 30, 2004)

Just seeing how the battle for second place is going.   

All looks well in TP-PT land, I wish my pushing strength were anywhere near this, 245x15 on incline is insane.  Actually, I just wish it were back to where it was before I stopped doing chest and shoulders.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, its not too bad for a guy with a bad rotator cuff.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I am huge.
> 
> P.S.  This week is a bridge between Volume and Intensity cycles.



We gonna see any workouts?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 1, 2004)

Starting next week when the intensity cycle begins.

Yesterday was back and bis, today I slept.  Someone told me you need to recover to grow.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

That's what the pussies say.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Someone told me you need to recover to grow.




They were talking about masturbation, not hypertrophy.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

No one needs to tell him about masturbation. He's the biggest wanker i know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 1, 2004)

Yo mama.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

And currently yielding the mental age he shares with his two sons.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 1, 2004)

They are far more advanced than I.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Awesome workout today.  Very strong, great pumps, back was fine, and the workout was short and sweet.  I felt and looked my largest in a long, long time.  Weight is holding at the 231ish range.  I do, however, feel like an overstuff sausage in my clothes that no longer fit (around the waist, quads, arms and across the back, as well as the neck).  So starting Monday, I am going to crash diet for two weeks, then bulk for two and a half weeks (perhaps with SD) and then after the new year, there will be a 7 1/2 week diet to get my waistline back into this stratosphere.

Today's workout, again a bridge to next week, was back and bis.  It was heavy, low volume, and moderate intensity.

Incline Barbell

225 x 25 (new record)
275 x 8
245 x 8 (shoulder felt great)

Flat Bench DB (first time doing these since pre-injury)

100 x 10
100 x 10

Had an awesome chest pump; felt and looked great.

Tri-Pressdowns

130 x 10
145 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

One Arm Overhead DB presses

50 x 8
60 x 4

My tris were RIDICULOUSLY pumped.  Felt awesome.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

Curious, what are you using for post-cycle therapy?



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Awesome workout today.  Very strong, great pumps, back was fine, and the workout was short and sweet.  I felt and looked my largest in a long, long time.



Still some SD in you maybe? Or do you feel there are no overlapping effects and it's completely cleared out of your system?



> Incline Barbell
> 
> 225 x 25 (new record)



Stop showing off.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Could be, too tough to say.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 2, 2004)

No inner chest work?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

225 x 25 on the bench !!     

Nice


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No inner chest work?



na, he probably did that on the day he did his upper abs


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 225 x 25 on the bench !!
> 
> Nice



Incline bench.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> na, he probably did that on the day he did his upper abs



Damn, how did you know?


----------



## Monolith (Dec 2, 2004)

So how does this compound stack up against everything else youve used (steroidal or not) in terms of positive effects vs price?  Or, in your top 5 list, where would superdrol fall?

 And yeah, nice inclines, you fuck.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Number 1.  It is as potent as M1T without the sides, plus I just felt good while on.  Nothing else I have tried compares to these two.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> And yeah, nice inclines, you fuck.



I am hoping I can do 225 x 50 before too long.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh yeah, we are having a Superdrol chat tonight on Avant regarding what it is, how it works, etc.

10 pm Eastern.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Number 1.  It is as potent as M1T without the sides, plus I just felt good while on.  Nothing else I have tried compares to these two.



No drowsiness at all?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Avants chat is defunkt.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

Works for moi.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

"Failed to launch ident server: Cannot access 113"

  Damn


----------



## Robboe (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, that's the WankerAlert 3.1 software they've just recently installed.

Looks to be working a charm...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 2, 2004)

Ahh.. yes, WankerAlert.  I should have known that the firewall at my office would interfere.  

Thanks for the help..


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 2, 2004)

Its up, and like 50 people are on.

No drowsiness at all.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 2, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I am hoping I can do 225 x 50 before too long.


 That'd put you in league with Ronnie as far as bench strength, wouldnt it?  Can't he do 225 something like 75 times?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> That'd put you in league with Ronnie as far as bench strength, wouldnt it?  Can't he do 225 something like 75 times?



When repetitions are that high, it doesn't correlate as clearly into absolute strength.  This is muscular endurance territory.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 3, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> When repetitions are that high, it doesn't correlate as clearly into absolute strength. This is muscular endurance territory.


 True... but arent you already into that "endurance territory" at 25 reps?  I mean its not like youve got a lot of ATP in reserve at that point. 

 Either way, repping 225 for 25, 50, or 75 times is equally impressive to a weak shit like myself.  Last time i used 225 i think i got it 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2004)

For the record, I would never do a weight I can use for that many reps, if I didn't have the prior cuff tear.

Now I do it as a pre-exhaust, so that I do not need to go heavy on future sets.  I will however, be training in with much higher reps in general, going forward than I did in the past.  Now that my strength is back, I don't want to use much heavier weights than what I am now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2004)

Update:

I am still huge.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 3, 2004)

Good to hear. I was getting worried you'd be tiny by now.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> True... but arent you already into that "endurance territory" at 25 reps?  I mean its not like youve got a lot of ATP in reserve at that point.
> 
> Either way, repping 225 for 25, 50, or 75 times is equally impressive to a weak shit like myself.  Last time i used 225 i think i got it 4 or 5 times.



Yeah, it's impressive to me too.  I'm about on your level.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2004)

Today was my last "bridge" workout.  I did squats, and shoudlers.  Shoulders was my strongest workout yet.  Volume was low, intensity medium.  Monday starts my intensity cycle, I will be doing one BP per day, lifting 6 days per week, about 8-10 sets per day.

Starting today, I am dieting for two weeks, hoping to lose about 5 pounds of fat, and some water, so I can fit into my clothes and do a 3 week mini-bulk during the holidays before my 8 week cut begins.

As to my 8 week cut, I just laid out the whole plan -- Rob, you are going down.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 4, 2004)

I've heard it all before. You're like a stuck record.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 4, 2004)

Its "broken", ya damn brit.


----------



## topolo (Dec 4, 2004)

There are a lot of haters in here............


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

There ain't nuttin' but love in these quarters.

Steve, who cares? You're just a one hit wonder anyway.

I'll be the christmas number one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

Its all about the love.

Rob just gets jealous from time to time.  He wants to be me.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, fat and ugly.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey, I wan t in on your bitches 6-8 week cut comp.  I wanna test out a supplement combo I have come up with and want to start Monday after New Years.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

You're in Dale.  Its 8 weaks.  What wins?  I vote most fat lost.  Period.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't have any means of measuring bf% so measuring actual fat lost will be a bit obscured. It'll be more guesstimate than exact.

I thought we were taking photos for body comp change?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Can I be the judge?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

You're in the contest aren't you?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm dieting for a comp and I've already started in a way.  Besides I'm already leaner than all of you  and I'll be starting superdrol as soon as it arrives.  Not really fair.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

The comp starts Jan 2nd, so we'll just gauge fat lost for you from that point onward. However, this will obviously make it unfair for you because you'll make most of your significant losses of fat at the start of the diet those these won't count towards the contest.

As far as PH, use anything you want. the first rule is, there are no rules.

Nah actually, the first rule of this cotest is...you do not talk about this contest.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

I can just take pics after xmas weekend which I'll be spending in vegas.  Talk about bloat   Then it will never look like I've dieted at all the prior 4 weeks


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

I am good with fat loss being the measure, although that gives the person with the fatest ass the advantage.  *Cough* *TP* *Cough* 

I will use me calipers, but I'll take you on your word, TCD.    I was going to take before and after pics for the cut anyway, my before pics for this contest were f'ed up when I brought the camera thru airport security.  Luckily I am getting a digital camera for xmas.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, to be fair, i'm actually aiming to drop about 10lbs of fat (about 14lbs in weight) over the 8 weeks, so if i can get down to a reasonable bodyfat level, i'm not gonna kill myself just for the sake of a few extra % that i'll probably put back on very easily when i stop dieting.

Dale, the pictures will be frequent so def get a digicam. Steve suggested weekly checkpoints, but i think fortnightly is more appropriate for distinguishing changes therefore apart from before pics, there'll be 4 checkpoints, the last being the after pics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

Cool, every 2 weeks is cool for me.  I will be looking to get down about 20 lbs or so, I imagine I will prolly be just over 220 after the holidays.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

I forgot, I am also going to measure stuff like BP and resting HR to see what happens.  The supp combo I am going to test is going to be Rhodiola, Green Tea, and one other thing, possibly cordyceps, but the prelim data on cordyceps is not so good.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 5, 2004)

You're expecting to drop 20lbs in only 8 weeks? Bit of a tall order isn't it? 

What bf% are you at (approx)?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 5, 2004)

I am around 12% I think.  I want to get down to 200lbs.  I am also currently on creatine and that will stop come the 1st of the year, which will account for about 5-10lbs.  I am 215 right now.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 5, 2004)

So how is the scoring going to be done?  Just completely subjective?

 Maybe something like ratio of fat lost to mass gained as a precentage of initial bodyweight would be best?  Or some way of "evening the field" so to speak.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, we can judge by pics, that's fine.  But if its simply sexiest wins, then I have already won.

I am hoping to drop 17 pounds of fat and about 20 pounds as well.  Leaving me with 25 lbs of fat.  But I am also planning on being a bit larger (in a good way) before than.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, I am feeling much like Rob, weak and fat.  Definitely not looking my finest, I am missing my superdrol.

On a more serious note, I am really pumped about my workout tomorrow, I haven't trained one BP at a time in a while, and that is my favorite style of training.  Short, sweet, but deadly workouts; can't wait.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Yeah, we can judge by pics, that's fine. But if its simply sexiest wins, then I have already won.



and then you woke up....


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Well, I am feeling much like Rob, weak and fat.



lol.

So what are you using for PCT?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Formastane and 6-oxo, dermally.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

For how long?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe 3 weeks.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Think the oxo/form may be fuckin' witcha head a little making you feel fat and weak?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2004)

This is by far the most entertaining journal i have read...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Think the oxo/form may be fuckin' witcha head a little making you feel fat and weak?



Are you speculating that this combination has the ill-desired effect of making one feel like you?  Fuck, I did not know that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> This is by far the most entertaining journal i have read...



We try to oblige.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Update:

So I dropped 3 pounds over the weekend, and generally do not look as good as I did before. The weight, however, was water that I previously speculated was part of my (10.5 lb) gain, because my stomach size went down, and my arms stayed the same. Regardless my arms do not look as full, so I am sure I had some nice glycogen stores.

Strength was not terrific today, but nonetheless I had a good back workout.

Pullups -- I did 3 sets of 5 reps.  I learned today that pullups are difficult when you are fat.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Are you speculating that this combination has the ill-desired effect of making one feel like you?  Fuck, I did not know that.



Well, that and that clomid and various other forms of pharmaceuticals that do a similar function seem to affect some people emotionally. Some blokes claim that on clomid, one minute they'll want to fight someone, and the other minute they just want to go and cry in the corner somewhere.

The combination of losing a bit of water weight and bloat, along with the oxo/form may be making you feel a lot worse than the situation actually is.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> So I dropped 3 pounds over the weekend, and generally do not look as good as I did before. The weight, however, was water that I previously speculated was part of my (10.5 lb) gain, because my stomach size went down, and my arms stayed the same. Regardless my arms do not look as full, so I am sure I had some nice glycogen stores.
> 
> ...



Is today not also the start of your mini-cut?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Yessir it is. Actually, I started over the weekend, as I didn't have any parties/functions to attend to.

I mixed up a bunch of ICE, LG Rebirth and extra synephrine to get me from meal to meal.

I have a nasty headache, however.

As to the moodiness, nah, that isn't it.  I'm the same asshole as always.  I do have fluctuations regarding how I feel I look, as do most of us.  This is normal for me, however, and can change from one day to the next.  Look back at any of my old journals, and this will prove true.

Its just life fucking with you.  Or I really look like crap.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yessir it is. Actually, I started over the weekend, as I didn't have any parties/functions to attend to.
> 
> I mixed up a bunch of ICE, LG Rebirth and extra synephrine to get me from meal to meal.
> 
> ...


You sound like a women!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Nah, I wan't crying about it.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

No just sulking


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Not really, I don't mind being fat and jolly.  Its a seasonal thing.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Then why the mini-cut?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

Because my clothes don't fit, and it would not be appropriate to go to work naked.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

likely excuse.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 6, 2004)

At least you have the right attitude for Christmas.  Might as well get fat and happy while everyone else is.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

Dropped another pound today.  I am concerned that I am dropping too much weight, too quickly.  So I will diet again today, and tomorrow's lunch should stop the weight lose in its tracks.

However, I did have a nice size dinner.  4 low-fat hot dogs, 2 turkey burgers, 3 low carb wraps, and then I had half of a bag of beef jerkey (the whole bag is 900 kcals).  So I am not starving myself.

I noticed today that I looked much harder and leaner than I have in quite some time.  Calves looked ripped, and the brachialis and the vein running across my shoulder were peaking through.

And strength was not my best, but twasn't terrible either:

Cable Cross-overs

7 x 12
9 x 8
7 x 10

Incline Bench

225 x 23 (I probably lost two reps b/c of the lack of carbs)
275 x 9 (up a rep)
275 x 6
225 x 10

At this point I was well pumped, and fried.  All of these sets were bumping up against failure.

Decline Hammer Strength

3 plates per side x 12
4 plates per side x 8
3 plates per side x 10

Hamstring Curls (3 sets) and SLDL (3 sets).

P.S.  We have a new contestant in the 8 week cut fellas -- Sledge.  Should be interesting.  We can't use weight lost as our barometer, however, the fucker is a brick-shit house at 280.  Claims to haven't lifted in months due to injuries, but you'd never know it by looking at him (although it does look like he hasn't dieted in some time. )


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought you were only focusing on one bodypart a day - why the hamstring curls?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> P.S.  We have a new contestant in the 8 week cut fellas -- Sledge.  Should be interesting.  We can't use weight lost as our barometer, however, the fucker is a brick-shit house at 280.  Claims to haven't lifted in months due to injuries, but you'd never know it by looking at him (although it does look like he hasn't dieted in some time. )



Is he usually quite lean when he trains regularly?

I bet just training again regularly makes it looks he's lost 10lbs fat and added 10lbs lbm. The bastard.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I thought you were only focusing on one bodypart a day - why the hamstring curls?



Here is my split:

Monday: Back
Tuesday: Chest and Hams (basically quads are more taxing than chest).
Wednesday: Shoulders and Cuff work
Thursday: Traps and Calves.
Friday: Quads
Saturday: Arms

There you go.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

Gotcha.

Do you do no form of deadlifts on back day then i take it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

No.  I was told holding something heavy was really bad for my cuffs, and I don't do light deadlifts.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> P.S.  We have a new contestant in the 8 week cut fellas -- Sledge.  Should be interesting.  We can't use weight lost as our barometer, however, the fucker is a brick-shit house at 280.  Claims to haven't lifted in months due to injuries, but you'd never know it by looking at him (although it does look like he hasn't dieted in some time. )



Is he a member here?  Are we posting this cut elsewhere?  Will I be ordering another pizza tonight?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 7, 2004)

Is it just us four?

Don't invite any fags that'll wuss out on the first hurdle. You're lucky we let you in, Dale.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> You're lucky we let you in, Dale.




Don't be a hater.  We'll see in 3 months who wusses out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

No.

Yes. 

Yes.

I invited him over, so we shall see.  We can have a trash-talking journal here.  I want to post stats and pics at Avant, so I can control it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

Dale, Rob isn't hating, he just meant that we let you in, so no more wussies.

Speaking of wussies, Sledge wanted to have the losers have to eat a can of dog food.  I don't think he was kidding.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL thats fucked.  So thats how he gets so big..

Provide a link to the Avant journal?


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 7, 2004)

I made it, finally. Ah yes the wonderful cut my lazy ass needs to start. If we werent having lunch at an all you can eat steak place it might be a better day to start my diet or go full keto.

We need to work out the details of this cut and this is one hell of a log. Its going to take me a week to read through this thing.


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 7, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Dale, Rob isn't hating, he just meant that we let you in, so no more wussies.
> 
> Speaking of wussies, Sledge wanted to have the losers have to eat a can of dog food. I don't think he was kidding.


Oh i wasnt . We'll figure out something, we need to lay donw some rules. You have an unlimited supply of HEAT...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

And you have an unlimited supply of ....

and welcome!


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 7, 2004)

haha so what are the details of this cut going to be? Lost weight compared with pics?
My injuries are only going to be able to hold so much more muscle so I am going to have cut serioulsy for a min of 4 weeks before trying to add any more tissue.

Im thinking, 30gms postworkout with GXR only, 10 through the rest of the day for shakes for 2 weeks. I am going to live on Superdrol meridia, leptigen, LX, GXR, T3/T2 blend and HEAT. Then 2 weeks trying your modified carb with more GXR and some other goodies... I can probably drop 10lbs in the first week but maybe only 5 in the second and then its going to get tough.
Krispy Kreme will never look better at that point, on top opf Jan 12th is my BDAY.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey wait a minute here.  I didn't sign on to this to eat dog food   UnUh, no way no how.  But it doesn't matter anyway cuz I'm gonna win


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 7, 2004)

If we all stay on, we all win no dogfood. Also loser needs to wear some type of tshirt all wekend long at the arnold if they lose.

Something...lets make it intresting, real anti-cheating incentive.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 7, 2004)

Sounds fair to me, I won't be at the Arnold 

TCD - I thought I was in too.  You pushing me out now   If so, then I want to be the judge.  Just send all pics too me


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 7, 2004)

We still need to know "what wins".


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll eat the dog food right now for fun, bitches.  

I am debating right now on whether I want to pork up over the holidays so I can be as fat and slovenly as you chumps.  I didn't get a pizza, I just got a bunch of oatmeal raisin cookies and a big ass salad.

So, do we want the same log here AND at Avant, or do you want to put something different over there?

Also, does columbus have an airport?  My original plan was to hang with my brother and his kids for a couple days in Cleveland and then go over to the Arnold for a night.  I am now looking more at going to the Arnold for a Thursday thru Sunday deal and having him meet me there one day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2004)

<-----------That is what wins, or who wins, rather.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Don't be a hater.  We'll see in 3 months who wusses out.



Nah, nah, nah, Dale. Like Steve said, i ain't hating. I just don't see the point in making competitions where 50% of the contestants don't fully take part (pics, stats etc) and 25% fall by the wayside after a week. We only let you in because we know you're not gonna fuck about.

We love you really.

Each night, in our dreams. Ahhhhh yeah...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Designer Supps said:
			
		

> haha so what are the details of this cut going to be? Lost weight compared with pics?



Measuring bodyfat% won't be fair because it's relative. In the same sense, fat lost is unfair also because someone at 15-18% is gonna have an easier time dropping 10lbs of fat than someone at 12%. However, we can use a combination of _weight_ lost (yes, weight), bf% _change_, changes in stats and who looks to have recomped the most by means of photos.



> My injuries are only going to be able to hold so much more muscle so I am going to have cut serioulsy for a min of 4 weeks before trying to add any more tissue.
> 
> Im thinking, 30gms postworkout with GXR only, 10 through the rest of the day for shakes for 2 weeks. I am going to live on Superdrol meridia, leptigen, LX, GXR, T3/T2 blend and HEAT. Then 2 weeks trying your modified carb with more GXR and some other goodies... I can probably drop 10lbs in the first week but maybe only 5 in the second and then its going to get tough.
> Krispy Kreme will never look better at that point, on top opf Jan 12th is my BDAY.



Oh poo.

I have nicotine and ephedrine. You have a fucking arsenal. 

So not only am i the smallest in this competition, i have a potato gun compared to your small military. Just great.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I'll eat the dog food right now for fun, bitches.
> 
> I am debating right now on whether I want to pork up over the holidays so I can be as fat and slovenly as you chumps.  I didn't get a pizza, I just got a bunch of oatmeal raisin cookies and a big ass salad.
> 
> ...



I can't be arsed keeping two journals, even if i just cut and paste the same entries over. Call me lazy.

And bear in mind, i won't be at the Arnold so it won't count if you try and make me wear a daft T-shirt.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't care as two journals, I just want my pictures over there.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

We're not Elite members on here so we can't post pictures into the galleries anyway, can we?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2004)

Didja miss my first post?

Anywho, today I am yet again a pound lighter.  Hard to tell what is going on, so I'll clip BF again on Saturday.  I also am going to kill the diet for 2-3 days.  Yum.

Today was shoulders and I added calves so I can take tomorrow off.  Strength was good, and it was the first time I have done shoulders all by their lonesome since the surgery.

Exercises and sets:

Bent over lateral raises -- 3
Lateral Raises -- 3
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press Machine -- 3

Calf Raises -- 4
Seated Calf raises -- 3


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> We're not Elite members on here so we can't post pictures into the galleries anyway, can we?




I'm not elite and I have pics up.  You don't have to be elite to put up pics in the gallery, only in the adult section when it was here.


I'll put whatever you want up at Avant, I would like to start posting there a bit more anyway.

I am also contemplating using some periodic acceleration therapy.  We are doing an experiment on it here and I am running the show so I am one of a very few people to have access to the bed.  The theory behind it is NO2 release and a concomittant increase in circulation to the major organs, specifically the liver.  I think this may help with fat loss since pilot studies have shown the bed to improve insulin sensitivity, triglycerides, BP, and a slew of other stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Measuring bodyfat% won't be fair because it's relative. In the same sense, fat lost is unfair also because someone at 15-18% is gonna have an easier time dropping 10lbs of fat than someone at 12%. However, we can use a combination of _weight_ lost (yes, weight), bf% _change_, changes in stats and who looks to have recomped the most by means of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll it that I've been kicked out.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

No, you're very much in. I really am the smallest competitor.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

What do you think I am?  I'm only 123.  I think I'm the smallest, at least I better be dammit!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you not seen my photos?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

I saw them.  The ones you posted on Avant.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop posting so god damn quick, woman!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

What is it with you and Steve calling me Woman all the time?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> No, you're very much in. I really am the smallest competitor.




We weigh the same I believe.  Besides, TP is a fat slob these days.


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 8, 2004)

Well after just getting done eating lunch with him, his arms and shoulders are looking leaner, regardless of his waist going down or not.
We can give a handicap for the smaller guys and gal, lets figure this out. bf is tough for me to get done on a regular basis, besides i dont think anything is reall accurate anyway. But for pure weight loss you guys just wont be able to keep up, I have such a higher bodyweight it puts me at a huge advantage. Muscle gain will also be tough whilet dieting, although ill be using anabolics so it wont matter for me. 
So...Im coming into this late, how are we going to lay this out? Min. fatloss requirements, like weight watchers?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2004)

I think if we are all taking pics that would be fine as a measure.  Sure you guys can lose more fat, but if you lose 20lbs and start out 50lbs overweight it isn't going to show as well as a 10lbs loss on someone who starts out 25lbs overweight.  Besides, it is only 8 weeks so I don't think we are gonna see much more than a 20-30lbs loss.  I've got 20 to lose easily.

Now all we need is a few judges.  We could split it up between here and Avant.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, we need judges.

And yes, Matt was feeling me up at lunch.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2004)

Woman could be a judge.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 8, 2004)

Woman is in the contest.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2004)

Woman is getting ready to tell you all where to shove it ................


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

Someone said that I could be a judge when this whole idea first started.  I'm still willing to do so if that's fine with everyone else.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2004)

Nah, cow, we are talking about a contest within a contest.  This is just a personal mini-challenge between the 5 of us.

Losers eat dog food.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Woman is getting ready to tell you all where to shove it ................



LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nah, cow, we are talking about a contest within a contest.  This is just a personal mini-challenge between the 5 of us.
> 
> *I* eat dog food.



Correction


----------



## Robboe (Dec 9, 2004)

Designer Supps said:
			
		

> Well after just getting done eating lunch with him, his arms and shoulders are looking leaner, regardless of his waist going down or not.
> We can give a handicap for the smaller guys and gal, lets figure this out. bf is tough for me to get done on a regular basis, besides i dont think anything is reall accurate anyway. But for pure weight loss you guys just wont be able to keep up, I have such a higher bodyweight it puts me at a huge advantage. Muscle gain will also be tough whilet dieting, although ill be using anabolics so it wont matter for me.
> So...Im coming into this late, how are we going to lay this out? Min. fatloss requirements, like weight watchers?



Just been on your website. There is practically nothing on there. Are you making any money right now? haha.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2004)

No gym today.  I suck.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 10, 2004)

Totally.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 10, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No gym today.  I suck.




Bump to that, hopefully I will go tomorrow, but I doubt it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 10, 2004)

Nah, I've got to go tomorrow.  Arms and carbs tomorrow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 11, 2004)

Anyway, I came down with a nasty cold, so I missed the gym yesterday and today.  I slept over 12 hours last night, and am eating like shit.

Hopefully I'll be well by Monday, but this is obviously not going to be a good thing for my bodycomp.

Fuck.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 11, 2004)

Hard lines, Boss.


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 11, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Just been on your website. There is practically nothing on there. Are you making any money right now? haha.


Yeah I am almost out of everything. I have a few bottles of the 25mg MDHT , normal stock of GXR and Lean Xtreme but that is about it. I was hoping to run out of all phs by Jan1st and it looks like I will. Time to start rolling out all the PBE products...

Diet starts tomorrow, mini cut till xmas, then off till Jan 2nd and then it begins.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2004)

Still feel like ass.  Gym tomorrow is in jeopardy.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Anyway, I came down with a nasty cold, so I missed the gym yesterday and today.  I slept over 12 hours last night, and am eating like shit.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be well by Monday, but this is obviously not going to be a good thing for my bodycomp.
> 
> Fuck.



'Tis the season.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 12, 2004)

I had a cold at the start of the week, but cause i'm so ace and ass-kicking i shook that bitch off like a cold-shaking mofo making Parkinson's disease look funkay.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2004)

I am happy I already got my cold out of the way.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2004)

Lets hope you don't get more than one.

I am feeling significantly better, but I will take tomorrow off for good measure, and hopefully hit the gym hard on Tuesday.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

You taking plenty vitamin C?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 13, 2004)

Not consistently enough.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hope you feel 100% better soon! Your going to need all the time in the gym you can get to even stand close to me.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hope you feel 100% better soon! Your going to need all the time in the gym you can get to even stand close to me.



We don't need to stand close to you to stand over you. We'd cast shadows over yo' puny ass from 20 metres away.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh wait, you're not in the mini-comp. Nevermind.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Oh wait, you're not in the mini-comp. Nevermind.


What mini-comp?!? I'm in the IM Comp. And I must say I feel sorry for the competition because looking in the mirror all I have to say is MMMmmmm....


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 13, 2004)

Rock, perhaps you should have muscles tatooed over that body of yours.  Maybe a six pack?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 13, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

I've actually thought about it.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

And here I was hoping he'd feel better! Bitter old man...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 14, 2004)

I am, actually.  Had a great back workout today.  Believe it or not, strength was up a tad since last Monday (8 days ago).  I atribute this to adaptation, and not strength increase, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Good, glad your feeling better. And nice to see your strength go up some, you need it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 15, 2004)

Today I had a good chest and calf workout.  Solid, good pumps, etc.  Unfortunately my strength today was down quite a bit from last week.  I am concerned that if I continue this pace in 4-5 months I might only be able to lift Rock's goal lifts.  This troubles me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't think you realise this, but I post all my lifts and goals etc in kg, not lbs. It's tough being this strong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I am concerned that if I continue this pace in 4-5 months I might only be able to lift Rock's goal lifts.  This troubles me.




I hear ya, although it was a great time for me when I reached his lifts, 5th grade was a hell of a year.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, my kids have good genes; they should be hitting those marks by their third birthday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I hear ya, although it was a great time for me when I reached his lifts, 5th grade was a hell of a year.


Jackass


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ohhh Shit this is hilarious


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, my kids have good genes;




Are they Levi's or Wranglers?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 15, 2004)

501 baby.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2004)

I did a light and combined quad and shoulder workout today.  I need to squeeze things a bit this week because I was sick earlier in the week and cannot train this weekend.

Tomorrow will be arms.  Recall that I did not train quads and arms last week, so I shouldn't need much to stimulate growth anyway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why can't you train this weekend? Where are you priorities? If you saw the shape I'm in now I think you'd be afraid to take a step outside the gym.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Test levels are a bit too high in this thread.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Test levels are a bit too high in this thread.



Or with regard to Rock, estrogen levels.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Or with regard to Rock, estrogen levels.


   I've always been nice to you, that's it. Your on my list   

Sad part is I ate alot of soy protein before I came to this site, so I'm part female now


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Why can't you train this weekend? Where are you priorities?



None of your damn business.



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> If you saw the shape I'm in now I think you'd be afraid to take a step outside the gym.



That scary looking eh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> None of your damn business.


Sounds like we found the one with high estrogen levels.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 16, 2004)

He's a New Yorker, not a woman. It's to be expected.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> None of your damn business.
> 
> 
> 
> That scary looking eh?


Wow - You cranky today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wow - You cranky today?


LOL. He has the utmost respect for me, just has a funny way of showing it


----------



## Robboe (Dec 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> LOL. He has the utmost respect for me



No, he really doesn't.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> No, he really doesn't.


Thanks for that


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

You have a way with words Rob.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You have a way with words Rob.


Glad your amused at my expense Jodi.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 16, 2004)

Me, nah.  In a great mood actually.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 16, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Me, nah.  In a great mood actually.



Yeah, I hear Sears is having a sale on blouses, you must have straight wood right now.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey can I eat dog food even if Im not in the comp?

It's my favorite cheat meal


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't forget to spoil your boys rotten Christmas morning!!!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks, Ann, and to you and John and family as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 17, 2004)

Update:

Well, now that I am eating again (far too much a course) I am looking fuller and larger again.  I have such a love-hate relationship with food on many levels.

Anyway, I really am looking forward to that cut; looking forward to trimming the stomach down; and looking forward to my clothes fitting again.  Ah, the good ole days.

Recently, I have had a mental change of focus.  I have always believed that low reps (relatively) and heavy weights was the way to go for building mass.  And in general, I still feel that way.

However, my injury has made me rethink that plan.  I just cannot train so heavy, and stay healthy -- at least I don't think so.  Not by my definition of heavy (i.e. incline presses of 350 for reps, military presses of 275+, deads of 450+, barbell curls of 175+, etc.)

And because of this I have been training with high reps, by any standard (previously I trained in the 5-8 rep range).  Thus you are seeing sets of 225 x 25, etc.

I like the results this higher rep training have been giving.  So this is going to be the way I train (most of the time) from now on.  I am still able to hit failure, train hard, lift fairly heavy weights, get a burn, the pumps are great, and it has been producing nice results.

So my thinking is, once you have built a strong base, and can use fairly heavy weights for higher reps, this can be an effective tool for growth.  The point is, if you are watching closely, you'll notice this trend when I post my workouts.  For example, I had a great arm workout today, which I will post latter.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

LAM uses high reps 20+ quite often.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 18, 2004)

This is new territory for me, so we shall see how it goes.  I feel really good about it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 18, 2004)

275 + on military press?  That's amazing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2004)

I was hitting that for 3-4 reps, if I recall correctly, before my cuff snapped.  Its probably a large reason why, the tendon snapped (surgeon said it was worn/frayed, likely from years of heavy lifting).


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> This is new territory for me, so we shall see how it goes.  I feel really good about it.


I never thought I see this day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2004)

Its a by-product of being old and broken down.  Its also a result of being able to lift fairly heavy weights for high reps.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> (surgeon said it was worn/frayed, likely from years of heavy lifting).



I do not understand this, it's not like a tendon is a non-living object like a rope, it is a living piece of tissue that is constantly rebuilt, is it not?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, I forgot, you're old.  I'm not but you are.  Those few days between us makes a world of difference.  

I like to change up all the time.  One exercies go 6-8 reps heavy and then the next exercise go 15 reps and lighter.  I can really make a body part burn that way, especially shoulders


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I do not understand this, it's not like a tendon is a non-living object like a rope, it is a living piece of tissue that is constantly rebuilt, is it not?



Not my area, so I can't speak to the regenerative ability of tendons.  Even if that is the case, he could see that mine was worn when he was in there, so the freying was outpacing the regeneration.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot, you're old.  I'm not but you are.  Those few days between us makes a world of difference.
> 
> I like to change up all the time.  One exercies go 6-8 reps heavy and then the next exercise go 15 reps and lighter.  I can really make a body part burn that way, especially shoulders



Sure, it works nicely if you are training for the burn.

We shall see how it does for muscle growth. I expect it will work fine, but only because I will be using relatively heavy weights.


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Not my area, so I can't speak to the regenerative ability of tendons. Even if that is the case, he could see that mine was worn when he was in there, so the freying was outpacing the regeneration.


I have a lot of exp. in this dept. (I have an all titanium shoulder, have had my shoulder scoped 2 times and reconstructed twice). From what my Drs have told me, although it is living and constantly trying to rebuild, as BBs we abuse certain overlooked muscles/tendons on a 5 day week basis. As we get older there is only so much the body can repair each week, before the abuse starts to get ahead of the repair curve. Not to mention as we get older we lose all the nice healing hormones like GH and Test, then stack the ton of weight we lift on top of it and at some point something has to give. Which usually is the weakest link, the rotator cuff (RC) area.
If we spent more time on general shoulder heath then we can prevent most of this from happening. Most people however dont do RC work until after they have torn it or hurt it. Then once repaired even though its better then what it was when injured its unlikely because of the shoulder structure that it will be stronger then it was preinjury. 
Now you have to learn to train around it, and higher rep is the way to do it, you can still go heavy on certain exercises and you can always have a short period of heavy training, but you want to be thinking long term. At age 35 do I want to be able to play baseball with my son etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 20, 2004)

Holy crap, Sledge is Wolverine!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2004)

Designer Supps said:
			
		

> I have an all titanium shoulder, have had my shoulder scoped 2 times and reconstructed twice




Sounds like someone is making excuses for losing all ready.  Make sure that philosophy major gets all this down for when he writes your journal for you.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Stevie.

You gonna be employjng high reps for all exercises, or just the ones that involve your shoulders most?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 20, 2004)

All.

I will be training in the 8-15 rep range for most exercises, henceforth.


----------



## ShadowJack (Dec 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Holy crap, Sledge is Wolverine!



That's _adamantium_.  Sldge said his shoulder was only titanium.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 20, 2004)

Isn't that Captain America?


----------



## ShadowJack (Dec 22, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Isn't that Captain America?



Not quite.  I can tell you're from Britain.    

Captain America's shield is an _alloy_ of (true) Adamantium and Vibranium, which has never been duplicated.  This makes his shield even stronger than Wolverine's skeleton (which is true adamantium).

Dont'cha know?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 22, 2004)

Achem, geek.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

Update: The eve of Christmas Eve.  

Ah, the life of a bodybuilder.  Most of the time, lately, I feel (relatively) small but fat.  Yet when I enter the gym, I look good (though still fat).  It must be the lighting, mirrors, etc.  Oh well.  Today was no exception.  Yesterday I was wondering, concerned, whether this higher rep training was causing me to lose size.  My arms looked puny.  I got to the gym and looked much better.

Then, when I started training arms, they blew up.  This, of course, is to be expected.  But still.  And in the middle of my routine, my arms looked as big as they ever have.  At the end, I taped them, because I was curious.  The tape read 19".  That was pretty cool, even if there was 1 1/4" increase from blood flow.

While my chest strength has been steadily decreasing from week to week, my arm strength has been increasing.  Here is my workout, from memory.

Barbell Curls

95 x 18
115 x 10
105 x 12

Skull Crushers

90 x 20
100 x 18
100 x 15

Heavy Hammer Curls

80 x 10, 6

V-bar Pressdown

130 x 18
145 x 12

Preacher Curl

70 x 12, 10

1-Arm overhead DB Presses

50 x 8, 10

Standing Double Bi Overhead Cable (what the hell is this really called, anyway?)

30 x 12
35 x 10

Rope Kickback

25 x 15, 12


THE CUT -- Plan of Attack

I have kicked around different ideas on how I will tackle this.  I am finishing up my article on how to integrate Carb Cycling and TP-PT, so I will do just that.  The first 4 weeks will be an Intensity Phase, and the second 4 weeks will be a Volume Phase.  More details to come.


----------



## ShadowJack (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Achem, geek.



YOU are the one who 1st brought Wolverine into the discussion.    

Wanna talk about Ultron next?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yet when I enter the gym, I look good (though still fat).  It must be the lighting, mirrors, etc.  Oh well.




It is the mirrors and lighting, I can assure you.  I am content with the way I look in the gym mirrors, but not in my home mirror.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

ShadowJack said:
			
		

> YOU are the one who 1st brought Wolverine into the discussion.
> 
> Wanna talk about Ultron next?



What's Ultron?

And yeah, I HEARD of Wolverine, I haven't memorized all of his and Cap'n America's stats!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2004)

TP - Do you still have your Superman Underoos?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> TP - Do you still have your Superman Underoos?




Don't you mean She-Ra Princess of Power?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

Its Spider-man, thank you very much.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

And shit, no discussion about the workout, the type of training, the higher reps, etc.  Dang.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

I furngot, why are you going high reps again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

Arg!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Could you elaborate more on incorporating carb cycling into TP-PT?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

I can.  Or you can wait for the article. 

In general, the article will spell out how to best merge the two for all bodytypes/goals.


----------



## ShadowJack (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Its Spider-man, thank you very much.



TP, you actually have _Spider-man Under-oos_?  

hehe


----------



## ShadowJack (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> And shit, no discussion about the workout, the type of training, the higher reps, etc.  Dang.



Those sets of 18 on BB Curls and Skull Crushers are particularly impressive.

I sometimes will incorporate some heavy sets of 12 reps into my cycle, and I really feel the burn even after 12.  Sets of 18 must really bring it about.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, the burn and pump are are intense.  And because the weights are still fairly significant, I really feel like this will work.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Arg!




Urgh!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 23, 2004)

The start date is getting ever closer and we've still yet to finalize all the details. Some questions, if i may:

1. Have we decided upon how scoring will work?

2. Are we going to run separate journals or are we all going to pitch into one big thread with separate threads for the photo checkpoints?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> The start date is getting ever closer and we've still yet to finalize all the details. Some questions, if i may:
> 
> 1. Have we decided upon how scoring will work?
> 
> 2. Are we going to run separate journals or are we all going to pitch into one big thread with separate threads for the photo checkpoints?


What is this for?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 23, 2004)

Cool people only.

Sorry, Rock.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 23, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What is this for?



Don't worry about it.  


I think separate journals, but a completely separate thread with all of our pics.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 23, 2004)

However, I don't care much.  I will win regardless of how we measure.

I am out, happy holidays!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm finding a different forum to go to because of you wankers!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I can.  Or you can wait for the article.
> 
> In general, the article will spell out how to best merge the two for all bodytypes/goals.



Fair enough.  Just be sure to post a link when it hits the web.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm finding a different forum to go to because of you wankers!



Wait a mnute...Have you been PMing Johnny?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wait a mnute...Have you been PMing Johnny?


I AM Johnnny!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Steve, hope you have a great holiday!

(And don't be afraid to eat and eat and eat)


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas.

Oh, and I will be eating, and eating, and eating, and ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

Bad news Stephen, I just took a pic and I look like shit.  Lots of room for improvement on this end.  Maybe not a complete slob like you, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

I can promise you all I have the most room to improve! Even though your not letting me play...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have returned from the Flu.




Merry Christmas.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 25, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Bad news Stephen, I just took a pic and I look like shit.  Lots of room for improvement on this end.  Maybe not a complete slob like you, but still pretty bad.



Big whoop.  I am bloated as all hell from what I ate yesterday, and after today it will only get worse.

I may even look as bad as Rock, when I am done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I may even look as bad as Rock, when I am done.


It would truly be a christmas miracle if you come out looking as GOOD as me!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 26, 2004)

Where are we gonna host the pics?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Turd Puller, what is you dosing scheme for ICE?  That is in your homemade cocktail, right?  I just got some and am going to give it a whirle for the cut.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

So Twin, you ready for 12 oh-so-fun weeks of dieting?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> So Twin, you ready for 12 oh-so-fun weeks of dieting?



12?  Its only 8 weeks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey Turd Puller, what is you dosing scheme for ICE?  That is in your homemade cocktail, right?  I just got some and am going to give it a whirle for the cut.



Nothing special, 2-3 scoops whenever I remember.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking 3 myself for a during workout drink. SO, u ready?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

Oh... thats right.

Too much vodka in my egg-nog.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

The Cut Within The Cut

So, for our mini-competition (5 of use, yes?) I am thinking if you cheat in the 8 weeks, you eat 1 can of dog food for each "cheat."  We will define a cheat as follows: prior to, we will set a bi-weekly weight-loss goal.  This goal will be at the lower end of what we expect to happen (we are all experienced dieters).  If you do not achieve that goal, you chow down.  Here are my goals:

First 11 days = 5 pounds
Weeks 3-4 = 3 pounds
Weeks 5-6 = 3 pounds
Weeks 7-8 = 2 pounds

13 pounds in ~8 weeks.  And I *hope* to best each mark by a pound.

So that takes care of cheats and the penalty; agree?

Now, for the winner.  We still have not set a standard for what "wins".  I suggest "most dramatic improvement" as assessed by three judges.  Agree?  Now who are the judges to be?

Last, the logistics.  I suggest a joint journal here.  At least Rob and I will be smoking a joint -- er, doing a joint journal.  If you'd rather do your own, cool.  

We also do a parallel "log" on Avant which will only include our bi-weekly checkins -- measurements and pictures.  Agreed?

Anything else?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was thinking 3 myself for a during workout drink. SO, u ready?



Just about.  I was writing up my diet/training/supplement schedule this morning.  Should be rearing to go, beginning next Wed.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 27, 2004)

Id be willing to be a judge of this catagory, seeing I'm not involved.... as long as its no experience required.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

That's one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2004)

I start Next Monday, das cool, right?  I just took some pre-pics and they do not look good at all.

So, with your chart, I intend on losing alot more than 5 lbs the first week, does it restart the next week or does my loss from the 1st week carry over?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 27, 2004)

I'll be a judge, I can be impartial.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncan said:
			
		

> I'll be a judge, I can be impartial.



LOL.

And see above, my minimums restart each week, so that one really good period will not carry over.  Oh, and you can still "cheat" (be penalized) and win.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 27, 2004)

Duncan said:
			
		

> I'll be a judge, I can be impartial.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2004)

Sweet.  You have 3 weeks 3-4 by the way.


My goals will be as follows.

By end of Week 2-7lbs
Week 3 & 4-6lbs
Week 5 & 6-5lbs
Weeks 7 & 8-8lbs


Weeks 7-8 will be a ketogenic diet with one carb up mid-way thru if needed, thus the higher weight loss.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 27, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Sweet.  You have 3 weeks 3-4 by the way.
> 
> 
> My goals will be as follows.
> ...



Hmmm, I may need to up the ante.  You do realize these are minimums yes?


----------



## Designer Supps (Dec 27, 2004)

twin when are we going for that lunch this week. this is it, im ready to start.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

So who is in this contest?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So who is in this contest?




Anyone who wants except you.  


Yes TP, I realize they are minimums, I am just that good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Anyone who wants except you.


That's right, you guys couldn't handle the competition!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2004)

So basically if i slouch and breath out for my before-pics, i can make my after-pics look a lot better without much effort. A lá MuscleTech adverts.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 28, 2004)

Are we going to have a set number of photos with particular poses for comparison?

If so, state which ones now. Say, 6 mandatory and 2 optional? That way direct comparison will be a lot easier.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2004)

I just had standing normal front and back, side chest each side, and double bi front and back with 2 quad pics for the sample ones I did yesterday.  Would that be enough, I hate most other poses.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 28, 2004)

Designer Supps said:
			
		

> twin when are we going for that lunch this week. this is it, im ready to start.



I am free tomorrow or Thursday.

The list is Sledge, Rob, Dale, Myself, and Jodi.  There is one other entrant I'd allow, if he is interested (ShadowJack).

We still need two more judges and the contestants need to list their bi-weekly weight minimums.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 28, 2004)

Alright, more agressive minimums -- dog food, here I come:

First 11 days = 6 pounds
Weeks 3-4 = 4 pounds
Weeks 5-6 = 4 pounds
Weeks 7-8 = 2 pounds

That's 16 pounds in 8 weeks.

Pony up Rob, Jodi, and Sledge.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 28, 2004)

If I lose 1 pound a week, I'll be doing good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 28, 2004)

UPDATE

Training has been going well.  I guess eating pasta and rice and cookies and cakes (and some candy too) is good for the training.

Today was the first day I increased strength (slightly) on chest, since coming off SD, so that was nice.  I also had a cool new horizontal vein running across my left tri.  Gotta love new veinage, especially when you are fat.  It should look particularly cool, when I drop 20 pounds.  And yes, bodybuilders are sick.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 28, 2004)

You sure that's not just another stretch mark or fold?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll check again tomorrow.

You aren't getting nervous now are you?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Alright, more agressive minimums -- dog food, here I come:
> 
> First 11 days = 6 pounds
> Weeks 3-4 = 4 pounds
> ...



End of week 2: 6lbs
End of week 4: 4lbs
End of week 6: 3lbs
End of week 8: 2lbs

15lbs off in 8 weeks. If i use 1AD, i imagine this will slow down actual "weight" loss, but won't affect the loss of fat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 29, 2004)

Wait, are we doing weight loss or fat loss?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

Weight.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 29, 2004)

Weight, which is why i mentioned the 1AD. It'll put some water weight on me so will obscure my weigh-ins a bit.

I suppose the proof is in the pudding, so we shall see.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 29, 2004)

K, I am heading to VT til Monday.  Hammer out the details and start a new thread.  I will take pics on MOnday and post them Monday night when I get back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you guys out of the IM comp now and doing your own, or are you doing both??


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

Both.

But for the IM comp, I have my doubts, there are no rules, no judges, etc.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> But for the IM comp, I have my doubts, there are no rules, no judges, etc.



I will be the judge if you want, I would not have any bias.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Both.
> 
> But for the IM comp, I have my doubts, there are no rules, no judges, etc.


I agree though for me it's just for fun and to motivate me a bit more. That's why it would be nice to be part of something a bit more serious....


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I will be the judge if you want, I would not have any bias.



I have no problem with that, but Camaro was organizing this, so unless he actually organizes, it ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2004)

I see, it does not make sense for the organizer of the show to also be competing though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

Then who should organized; you volunteering?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2004)

lol, no honestly I do not have the time, I was just offering be a final judge of the pics, progress, etc. 
How about one of the post whores like Vieope?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

I know.  

My point is, unless someone organizes, its dead in the water.  If I have to work on who will organize, then I am organizing.  And that is not going to happen.

But its nice to have you post in my journal, Rob.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm totally willing to be a judge for the competition, but I don't know what the judging critera is.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

That's the problem -- neither do I!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

How about creating a poll?  IM members can vote on each of the members in the competition, and each member can pick their 3 best pictures.  They all post them, and the person with the most votes wins.  And TP eats dog food.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

TP's too mean to people for that to work


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, everyone hates me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

TP needs to rely on his physique to win. So I guess that means he's screwed.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey, that was almost funny!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm working on it.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Robboe (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm working on it.



Maybe you should spend some more time making yourself _look_ good, as opposed to just sounding it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Maybe you should spend some more time making yourself _look_ good, as opposed to just sounding it.


Yeah maybe, but once you hit perfection progress slows down.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 31, 2004)

So why has your progress seemingly screetched to a halt?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Who said it has?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok... I will organize this.  I apologize for not doing so earlier, no excuses.


I will open a thread for this in Journals.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Who said it has?




I believe the word TP was looking for was regressed, I can see how that would confuse you.

I feel like I am back in the 80's, I am on a dial-up connection right now.

Took my pics so we is rarin' to go.  T3 came in the mail while I was gone and the Rhodiola, Anabolic Matrix, and Ice came before I left.  All the cards are falling into place for utter domination by me on you chumps.  Weight is currently 230, but I will wait until I get to the gym to take an official weight aince that scale is more accurate and I will be taking my weight on Mondays anywho.  Will post the pics when I get home tomorrow night.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 2, 2005)

Anabolic Matrix eh, is Rob sponsoring you?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 2, 2005)

He's my sugar daddy.

Oh, by the way, glad to see nothing got accomplished while I was gone.  

I think we continue with our own journals and have camaro put a sticky at the top of this forum for us to put pics and stats in.  That should take him all of 2 seconds.

I say we call the thread "Sexy Dale Mabry's Kicking TP down several notches."


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

There was a question RD posted on here about tendons and the healing process over time and I found out the answer.

First, it is next to impossible to tear an actual tendon.  Most of the time, the tear occurs in the portion of the muscle located at the musculo-tendon junction.  What happens is over time microtears occur which do not get repaired because blood circulation in this area is much less than in the belly of the muscle.  So in essence what you have is all this damage occuring and, as TP said, the rate of repair is exceeded by the rate of damage and, Snap!.  

The only other way to blow out a tendon is to actually have the bone that it connects to break off slightly, but I would imagine that only occurs in special cases or cases of malnourishment.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 4, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Designer Supps (Jan 4, 2005)

ok well this is day 2 for me, im sick as hell. I was throwing upi all night and today, so right now Im smokin all of you.lol

Once I start actually eating again Im sure ill be in trouble but until then Im going to enjoy the headstart. Ive been too sick to get to th egym and weigh myself, my guess is about 283, i shoudl see where I am at tomorrow.

how many weeks are we doing this again? I need to break down the weightloss. Ive got my phenogen, t3, t2, sesathin, gxr, lean xtreme and superdrol ready. If we are going by pure weight loss, then any anabolic are going to skew the results, but id rather lose fat then weight anyday. Im also hoping to have my uncoupler ready soon so I may add that to the mix when the sample is done.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

It is weight loss, but you set your own goals for the dog food eating dealio.  Just remember you are only cheating yourself if you set low goals.  

I actually see myself destroying my goals so I may raise them to make it interesting.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, but I get some of the uncoupler too.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

Weightloss?  Well, that takes me right out of the game.  The MAX I can lose is 15 pounds and that would be with some muscle loss.  How fair is that?  You lazy asses can lose 15 pounds in the first week or 2.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy geez, Jodi, pay attention.  You need to set your OWN bi-weekly weight loss minimums, which you must achieve (or eat dog food).

The winner is best transformation from before and after pics.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

Chill Chill Chill!  Damn TP - You were the last person I thought I'd have to use smiley with!  Wow, bad day?  

Apparantly I missed that post, sooorrryyyyy!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy geez..... LOL

Hollyyy gee whillickers Batman, TwinPeak is a might bit touchy


----------



## Robboe (Jan 5, 2005)

I don't even think my scales go up to 283lbs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Chill Chill Chill!  Damn TP - You were the last person I thought I'd have to use smiley with!  Wow, bad day?
> 
> Apparantly I missed that post, sooorrryyyyy!



Um, since when did you start taking me seriously?


----------



## Designer Supps (Jan 6, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> I don't even think my scales go up to 283lbs.


hahaha, neither does mine which is why i have to go to the gym.lol


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey, lets get this competition going now.  What happened to it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2005)

Everything is in the regular journals section under the thread Rob and Steve Smoke a Joint.


----------

